# Matrimonio e morale ...



## Marina60 (17 Ottobre 2012)

Ho letto tanti anni fa  il saggio di Bertrand Russel " Matrimonio e morale"
Difficile per chi è cresciuto in una società come la nostra   smarcarsi  dalla morale comune.... ma   stiamo discudendo su questo forum di tradimento , lealtà, sofferenze e infamie  senza renderci   conto che  tutto questo "movimento" è intrinseco nell'animo umano ed è semplicemente soffocato. tenuto a bada dalle convenzioni sociali...

 Ecco qualche brano del libro che potrebbe  dare spunto a  delle riflessioni.:

«un matrimonio nato da un amore appassionato, e da cui sono nati figli  desiderati e amati, dovrebbe far nascere tra un uomo e una donna un  vincolo così profondo da rendere preziosa per entrambi la reciproca  compagnia, anche quando la passione sessuale sia spenta, anche se uno  dei due ami un¿altra persona».

  Riguardo al divorzio  «il matrimonio dovrebbe essere inteso da tutt¿e due le parti come  un¿unione amichevole, valida sino a che i figli diventino grandi». Ma  poiché «tra i popoli civili liberi da inibizioni, uomini e donne sono  generalmente poligami per istinto», ci si può aspettare che l¿adulterio  più che possibile, sia semplicemente inevitabile da entrambe le parti:  esso però «non dovrebbe essere per se stesso una ragione di divorzio, a  meno che non implichi una deliberata e assoluta preferenza per un¿altra  persona».

 Detto altrimenti, meglio tradire il coniuge per amore dei figli, che divorziare da esso per amore di un amante.


----------



## KaiserSoze (17 Ottobre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> Ho letto tanti anni fa  il saggio di Bertrand Russel " Matrimonio e morale"
> Difficile per chi è cresciuto in una società come la nostra   smarcarsi  dalla morale comune.... ma   stiamo discudendo su questo forum di tradimento , lealtà, sofferenze e infamie  senza renderci   conto che  tutto questo "movimento" è intrinseco nell'animo umano ed è semplicemente soffocato. tenuto a bada dalle convenzioni sociali...
> 
> Ecco qualche brano del libro che potrebbe  dare spunto a  delle riflessioni.:
> ...


Wow...la storia della mia vita, esclusi i figli.


----------



## Ultimo (17 Ottobre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> Ho letto tanti anni fa  il saggio di Bertrand Russel " Matrimonio e morale"
> Difficile per chi è cresciuto in una società come la nostra   smarcarsi  dalla morale comune.... ma   stiamo discudendo su questo forum di tradimento , lealtà, sofferenze e infamie  senza renderci   conto che  tutto questo "movimento" è intrinseco nell'animo umano ed è semplicemente soffocato. tenuto a bada dalle convenzioni sociali...
> 
> Ecco qualche brano del libro che potrebbe  dare spunto a  delle riflessioni.:
> ...


In quello che ho letto, ho letto molta immaturità, molta incoerenza e tanti controsensi. Ma il bello di saper scrivere ed avere quell'intelligenza e cultura per riuscirlo a fare, sta proprio in questo. 

L'uomo è poligamo.
L'uomo ha un cervello.
L'uomo sta in una società.
L'uomo ha delle regole sociali e morali. 
L'uomo non è un bambino. 
Personalmente me ne uscirei con poche parole a descrivere quelle parole sopra scritte.
Chi vuole invece trovargli mille alternative e sa farlo, lo fa. Ma alla fine sono tutti cavilli per descrivere qualcosa di semplice.


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Ottobre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> Ho letto tanti anni fa il saggio di Bertrand Russel " Matrimonio e morale"
> Difficile per chi è cresciuto in una società come la nostra smarcarsi dalla morale comune.... ma stiamo discudendo su questo forum di tradimento , lealtà, sofferenze e infamie senza renderci conto che tutto questo "movimento" è intrinseco nell'animo umano ed è semplicemente soffocato. tenuto a bada dalle convenzioni sociali...
> 
> Ecco qualche brano del libro che potrebbe dare spunto a delle riflessioni.:
> ...


I danni di un'educazione puritana... gli eccessi determinano altri eccessi ed eccessiva fu infatti la sua vita.


----------



## Minerva (17 Ottobre 2012)

ma si può discutere oggi sulla base delle sue parole?
francamente direi di no.anche se trovo molto attuale un suo aforisma:


Sbriciolata ha detto:


> I danni di un'educazione puritana... gli eccessi determinano altri eccessi ed eccessiva fu infatti la sua vita.



*«* Il problema dell'umanità è che gli sciocchi e i fanatici sono estremamente sicuri di loro stessi, mentre le persone più sagge sono piene di dubbi. *»*
(Bertrand Russell)


----------



## Ultimo (17 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma si può discutere oggi sulla base delle sue parole?
> francamente direi di no.anche se trovo molto attuale un suo aforisma:
> 
> 
> ...



Ma una via di mezzo no ?  

Mi sembra come quando dicono dei proverbi, un tizio ne dice uno, e l'altro tizio ne dice una simile ma col significato diverso. Stesso concetto, diverso significato.


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma si può discutere oggi sulla base delle sue parole?
> francamente direi di no.anche se trovo molto attuale un suo aforisma:
> 
> 
> ...


Russel è stato una personalità molto importante e relativamente recente. Ma. Gli anni in cui scriveva erano anni di rivoluzione ed eccessi, appunto. Quando ha scritto quel libro erano gli anni 30, il mondo che frequentava era quello libertino dell'epoca, in cui l'adulterio era un segno distintivo anche piuttosto snob, l'amante era quasi un obbligo sociale.


----------



## Minerva (17 Ottobre 2012)

molto relativamente  se pensi alla coppia oggi , al ruolo della donna nerl mondo del lavoro , la scuola diversa, i figli ,i media, la rete....troppe cose sono cambiate dagli anni  50-60-70 





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Russel è stato una personalità molto importante e *relativamente recente*. Ma. Gli anni in cui scriveva erano anni di rivoluzione ed eccessi, appunto. Quando ha scritto quel libro erano gli anni 30, il mondo che frequentava era quello libertino dell'epoca, in cui l'adulterio era un segno distintivo anche piuttosto snob, l'amante era quasi un obbligo sociale.


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> molto relativamente se pensi alla coppia oggi , al ruolo della donna nerl mondo del lavoro , la scuola diversa, i figli ,i media, la rete....troppe cose sono cambiate dagli anni 50-60-70


e soprattutto il matrimonio oggi, rispetto a quello dell'epoca.


----------



## Minerva (17 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e soprattutto il matrimonio oggi, rispetto a quello dell'epoca.


per carità....sempre meglio di alberoni e morelli  eh?


----------



## exStermy (17 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> I danni di un'educazione puritana... gli eccessi determinano altri eccessi ed eccessiva fu infatti la sua vita.


Tipico represso, come tante ragazze di chiesa che ho conosciuto, sfogacazzi da palmares...

ahahahah


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Tipico represso, come tante ragazze di chiesa che ho conosciuto, sfogacazzi da palmares...
> 
> ahahahah


beh represso non direi... si è sfogato abbastanza nella sua vita.


----------



## Minerva (17 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Tipico represso, come tante ragazze di chiesa che ho conosciuto, sfogacazzi da palmares...
> 
> ahahahah


non c'è come chi ha uno spiccato senso del peccato che ceda alla trasgressione con maggior soddisfazione.
(è una rima da canzone)
(chi la canta è un bel coglione)
(guarda te che situazione)


----------



## exStermy (17 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> beh represso non direi... si è sfogato abbastanza nella sua vita.


dopo...


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> non c'è come chi ha uno spiccato senso del peccato che ceda alla trasgressione con maggior soddisfazione.
> (è una rima da canzone)
> (chi la canta è un bel coglione)
> (guarda te che situazione)


Guarda Minerva... i biscottini che ti ha mandato Lunapiena hanno qualche piccolissimo effetto collaterale, niente di grave comunque. Quando rileggerai questo tuo post tra qualche giorno tienine conto.:smile:


----------



## exStermy (17 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> non c'è come chi ha uno spiccato senso del peccato che ceda alla trasgressione con maggior soddisfazione.
> (è una rima da canzone)
> (chi la canta è un bel coglione)
> (guarda te che situazione)


purtroppo come in tutte le cose il gusto del proibito ci fotte e ci fa intignare da coglioni...


----------



## Minerva (17 Ottobre 2012)

non so bene cosa accada
mi son persa anche per strada
c'è qualcosa che mi sfugge
e il dubbio mi distrugge





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Guarda Minerva... i biscottini che ti ha mandato Lunapiena hanno qualche piccolissimo effetto collaterale, niente di grave comunque. Quando rileggerai questo tuo post tra qualche giorno tienine conto.:smile:


----------



## Marina60 (17 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> In quello che ho letto, ho letto molta immaturità, molta incoerenza e tanti controsensi. Ma il bello di saper scrivere ed avere quell'intelligenza e cultura per riuscirlo a fare, sta proprio in questo.
> 
> L'uomo è poligamo.
> L'uomo ha un cervello.
> ...


 e proprio lì sta il nocciolo della questione: la società detta delle regole morali e sociali ma chi mi dice che siano
funzionali e giuste ? in alcuni paesi l'adulterio, l'omosessualità sono puniti con la morte...


----------



## Marina60 (17 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> I danni di un'educazione puritana... gli eccessi determinano altri eccessi ed eccessiva fu infatti la sua vita.




Del come sia  arrivato a queste teorie  poco importa, del resto  sarebbe difficile parlare e teorizzare su  argomenti  di cui non hai esperienza.... Con tutte le remore che la mia educazione mi impone io trovo le sue teorie illuminate... e di questo vorrei discutere


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Ottobre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> e proprio lì sta il nocciolo della questione: la società detta delle regole morali e sociali ma chi mi dice che siano
> funzionali e giuste ? in alcuni paesi l'adulterio, l'omosessualità sono puniti con la morte...


santamariadileuca non ce la faccio. Ok, aboliamo tutte le regole perchè per TUTTE il tuo dubbio può essere valido. Che sia permesso tutto, anche il cannibalismo(che in alcune società etc.. ), la pedofilia(che in alcune società etc...) viviamo allegramente in anarchia e non facciamoci condizionare da nulla.


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Ottobre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> Del come sia arrivato a queste teorie poco importa, *del resto sarebbe difficile parlare e teorizzare su argomenti di cui non hai esperienza*.... Con tutte le remore che la mia educazione mi impone io trovo le sue teorie illuminate... e di questo vorrei discutere


per teorizzare non serve esperienza per definizione. Come per riconoscere un uovo non è indispensabile essere una gallina.


----------



## Simy (17 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> santamariadileuca non ce la faccio. Ok, aboliamo tutte le regole perchè per TUTTE il tuo dubbio può essere valido. Che sia permesso tutto, anche il cannibalismo(che in alcune società etc.. ), la pedofilia(che in alcune società etc...) viviamo allegramente in anarchia e non facciamoci condizionare da nulla.





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> per teorizzare non serve esperienza per definizione. Come per riconoscere un uovo non è indispensabile essere una gallina.



:up: quoto


----------



## lunaiena (17 Ottobre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> Ho letto tanti anni fa  il saggio di Bertrand Russel " Matrimonio e morale"
> Difficile per chi è cresciuto in una società come la nostra   smarcarsi  dalla morale comune.... ma   stiamo discudendo su questo forum di tradimento , lealtà, sofferenze e infamie  senza renderci   conto che  tutto questo "movimento" è intrinseco nell'animo umano ed è semplicemente soffocato. tenuto a bada dalle convenzioni sociali...
> 
> Ecco qualche brano del libro che potrebbe  dare spunto a  delle riflessioni.:
> ...



Personalmente sono unita ad una persona da un legame affettivo e/o economico e non da un vincolo dettato da chicchessia....
Della morale comune non mi frega una cippa....
E la società la trovo troppo piena di falsi buonisti e confinati nel loro stato mentale....
Siccome che non sono buona ,non sono vera mi sono sempre sentita ospite inattesa in mezzo ad un mare di gente dove la verità sta nella loro mentalità che riflette un benessere artificiale......
dove sembra che la vita di un'altro sembra migliore della nostra .....dove si da retta a notizie imparziali e si amplifica quello che si sente .....
si fanno discussioni sul niente e sul niente si vuole avere ragione .....
Dove molti pensano che la vita reale sia quella delle telenovelas di retequattro e che rimangono delusi quando si rendono conto che tutto è imprevedibile e non c'è niente di scritto e non è il frutto di qualcosa che pensi sia già scritto....

Detto questo non esistono per me matrimoni , divorzi , tradimenti ma individui che per libera scelta fanno ciò che credono meglio per loro .....


IMHO......


----------



## Marina60 (17 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> *ma si può discutere oggi sulla base delle sue parole?*
> francamente direi di no.anche se trovo molto attuale un suo aforisma:
> 
> 
> ...




 sono sempre attuali   forse più di quanto si pensi... Proprio perchè  oggi il matrimonio  oggi si può scogliere con una certa  facilità, di famiglie sfasciate e figli alla mercè dei loro genitori. usati  come scudi umani o come strumento di vendetta ce ne sono fin troppe.... Stare insieme per portare a termine progetti e responsabilità  e accettare che l'altro possa avere le stesse pulsioni che lo hanno mosso verso di noi, verso altri.....dovrebbe essere tutt'altro che immorale....La gelosia è uno dei sentimenti più malsani di cui siamo afflitti, perchè non tentare di soffocare quella invece che l'amore ?


----------



## lunaiena (17 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> non so bene cosa accada
> mi son persa anche per strada
> c'è qualcosa che mi sfugge
> e il dubbio mi distrugge


YO bella zio:malocchio:


----------



## Marina60 (17 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> santamariadileuca non ce la faccio. Ok, aboliamo tutte le regole perchè per TUTTE il tuo dubbio può essere valido. Che sia permesso tutto, anche il cannibalismo(che in alcune società etc.. ), la pedofilia(che in alcune società etc...) viviamo allegramente in anarchia e non facciamoci condizionare da nulla.



Santissimamadredidio!!!! NO che non è così.... si parla di rapporti umani  fra adulti e consenzienti.... non mi risulta che il cannibalismo  o la pedofilia contemplino  una condivisione di intenti


----------



## Marina60 (17 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> per teorizzare non serve esperienza per definizione. Come per riconoscere un uovo non è indispensabile essere una gallina.



 bhè diciamo che una vergine che  teorizza sul kamasutra non mi convincerebbe molto


----------



## contepinceton (17 Ottobre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> Ho letto tanti anni fa  il saggio di Bertrand Russel " Matrimonio e morale"
> Difficile per chi è cresciuto in una società come la nostra   smarcarsi  dalla morale comune.... ma   stiamo discudendo su questo forum di tradimento , lealtà, sofferenze e infamie  senza renderci   conto che  tutto questo "movimento" è intrinseco nell'animo umano ed è semplicemente soffocato. tenuto a bada dalle convenzioni sociali...
> 
> Ecco qualche brano del libro che potrebbe  dare spunto a  delle riflessioni.:
> ...


Si letto anch'io.

Sfugge una cosa però a lui.

Unione amichevole ok.
Fino a quando i figli sono grandi ok.

Ma la vita degli sposi non è illimitata.
Infatti si tende a sposarsi da giovani, pieni di energia e di entusiasmo.

E la natura dice che è bene figliare da giovani.

Bon quando i figli sono grandi, in genere i coniugi, entrano in quell'età dove che l'altro ci sia...è già una garanzia di mutuo soccorso.

E poi quando i figli sono ancora più grandi, in genere, si ritrovano con i genitori anziani da accudire.

Pensiamo a quelle coppie che si sbregano per i figli, si smarriscono dentro i figli, poi un bel giorno i figli prendono il volo, e si ritrovano lì...

Per altro conosco molte coppie che cresciuti i figli, finito di lavorare, finalmente in pensione si dedicano a loro stessi e fanno tutte le cose che non hanno potuto fare da giovani.
E come si divertono eh?


----------



## profumodispezie (17 Ottobre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> sono sempre attuali forse più di quanto si pensi... Proprio perchè oggi il matrimonio oggi si può scogliere con una certa facilità, di famiglie sfasciate e figli alla mercè dei loro genitori. usati come scudi umani o come strumento di vendetta ce ne sono fin troppe.... *Stare insieme per portare a termine progetti e responsabilità *e accettare che l'altro possa avere le stesse pulsioni che lo hanno mosso verso di noi, verso altri.....dovrebbe essere tutt'altro che immorale....La gelosia è uno dei sentimenti più malsani di cui siamo afflitti, perchè non tentare di soffocare quella invece che l'amore ?


E qui sta il busillis...Quanti poi ci riescono davvero a stare insieme per portare a termine progetti e responsabilità accettando che l'altro possa avere le stesse pulsioni che lo hanno mosso verso di noi? Come fai a portare avanti progetti e responsabilità se finisci per non essere mai o quasi mai presente quando si devono prendere decisioni? Una sola parte si ritrova a prendere decisioni con tutte le dolorose conseguenze, oppure non prendi mai decisioni e si vive nel rimpianto di tutto quello che avremmo voluto/dovuto fare e non l'abbiamo fatto...


----------



## exStermy (17 Ottobre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> Del come sia  arrivato a queste teorie  poco importa, del resto  sarebbe difficile parlare e teorizzare su  argomenti  di cui non hai esperienza.... Con tutte le remore che la mia educazione mi impone io trovo le sue teorie illuminate... e di questo vorrei discutere


Tipico discorso di chi nun regge la propria coscienza e se deve riprogramma' per darse na' facciata de "pulito"...

ahahahahahah

Mari', sei penosa, scopatelo senza inventarte pezze da mette sur buco, che nun so' manco dello stesso colore...

ahahahah


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Ottobre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> e proprio lì sta il nocciolo della questione: la società *detta delle regole morali e sociali ma chi mi dice che siano
> funzionali e giuste ? *in alcuni paesi l'adulterio, l'omosessualità sono puniti con la morte...


ariposto. La tua società, stessa medesima, ha elaborato queste regole nel corso degli anni. La famiglia, nella stessa medesima società, è la cellula base dello stato. Nella nostra giurisprudenza c'è il diritto di famiglia che ha origini millenarie, antecedenti al cristianesimo. Russel  proveniva da una famiglia di alta nobiltà, viveva in un periodo in cui il matrimonio era un contratto fatto tra famiglie, ed era di fatto l'assegnazione di una donna ad un uomo al fine di garantire l'asse ereditario, sancendo contestualmente alleanze commerciali e politiche: da questo contesto partiva il pensiero di Russel il quale, ribellandosi a quelle che erano le regole della sua società, avversando la religione e abbracciando le idee socialiste dell'epoca che in quelche misura disconoscevano peraltro i legami familiari, vivendo in un momento storico e in un ambiente particolari, si è sposato 4 volte, ha avuto decine di amanti e ha potuto permetterselo perchè era scandalosamente ricco. Erano gli anni dello stile liberty, dell'assenzio e dei salotti intellettuali... dove spesso invece di discutere si faceva altro.
Ora, con tutta l'ammirazione per il pensiero di Russel, quello che scrisse all'epoca sul matrimonio è attinente alla realtà del matrimonio agli inizi del 900.


----------



## exStermy (17 Ottobre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> sono sempre attuali   forse più di quanto si pensi... Proprio perchè  oggi il matrimonio  oggi si può scogliere con una certa  facilità, di famiglie sfasciate e figli alla mercè dei loro genitori. usati  come scudi umani o come strumento di vendetta ce ne sono fin troppe.... Stare insieme per portare a termine progetti e responsabilità  e accettare che l'altro possa avere le stesse pulsioni che lo hanno mosso verso di noi, verso altri.....dovrebbe essere tutt'altro che immorale....La gelosia è uno dei sentimenti più malsani di cui siamo afflitti, perchè non tentare di soffocare quella invece che l'amore ?


Beh ma se tu avessi sta capoccia potresti e dovresti fare solo due cose:

a)dirlo prima al tuo partner che non avra' l'uso esclusivo del tuo luna park cosi' sara' libero di scegliere se sfankularte o no;

b)se non chiarisci prima, non sposarti o legarti assolutamente visto che nei legami da leggermente ar cazzo se uno dei due cambia le regole per giunta all'insaputa dell'altro/a;

nun e' difficile da capi', pero' ammetto che lo sia da attuare e la soluzione dei vigliacchi e' la scorciatoia, solo che poi aspettateve che ve facciano un culo a tenda canadese...

ahahahah


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Ottobre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> bhè diciamo che una vergine che teorizza sul kamasutra non mi convincerebbe molto


visto che stiamo parlando di matrimonio, 20 anni di esperienza ti convincono?


----------



## exStermy (17 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ariposto. La tua società, stessa medesima, ha elaborato queste regole nel corso degli anni. La famiglia, nella stessa medesima società, è la cellula base dello stato. Nella nostra giurisprudenza c'è il diritto di famiglia che ha origini millenarie, antecedenti al cristianesimo. Russel  proveniva da una famiglia di alta nobiltà, viveva in un periodo in cui il matrimonio era un contratto fatto tra famiglie, ed era di fatto l'assegnazione di una donna ad un uomo al fine di garantire l'asse ereditario, sancendo contestualmente alleanze commerciali e politiche: da questo contesto partiva il pensiero di Russel il quale, ribellandosi a quelle che erano le regole della sua società, avversando la religione e abbracciando le idee socialiste dell'epoca che in quelche misura disconoscevano peraltro i legami familiari, vivendo in un momento storico e in un ambiente particolari, si è sposato 4 volte, ha avuto decine di amanti e ha potuto permetterselo perchè era scandalosamente ricco. Erano gli anni dello stile liberty, dell'assenzio e dei salotti intellettuali... dove spesso invece di discutere si faceva altro.
> Ora, con tutta l'ammirazione per il pensiero di Russel, quello che scrisse all'epoca sul matrimonio è attinente alla realtà del matrimonio agli inizi del 900.


Ma come dicevo l'altro giorno a Spider, ce sara' un motivo che va ben oltre le regole e le convenzioni imposte se le comuni so' tutte miseramente fallite e quelle dove nun se capiva piu' di chi cazzo fossero i figli, le mogli etcetc per prime...

ahahahah

ora i coglioni che avversano il comunismo dicono che sia fallito e non si potra' mai piu' applicare perche' l'uomo e' per sua natura competitivo e non incline a condividere i suoi beni in modo cooperativo....

mo' me dovete spiega' perche' un kazzone  che la pensa in questa maniera e' invece per una visione cooperativa della fregna della mugliera, anche non legata (la fregna ....) alla mera figura astratta del possesso... 

a dir la verita' e' scritto nei testi de psichiatria pero' e' pe' fa' conversazione ed ogni riferimento ar nano nostro e' puramente voluto...

ahahahahahah


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> non so bene cosa accada
> mi son persa anche per strada
> c'è qualcosa che mi sfugge
> e il dubbio mi distrugge


Protettrice delle Arti
di che accade non crucciarti.
Era un'ombra, una presenza
ma ora è uscita dalla stanza.
Il pensiero l'ha seguita
e per la via ti sei smarrita.


----------



## oscuro (17 Ottobre 2012)

*Ma*

Perchè sti problemi ve li create quando c'è da tradire?Vi conviene mettere in discussione tutto adesso perchè vi conviene ora vero marina?Ha ragione stermy siete penosi,che cazzo vi sposate a fare?


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Ottobre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> Ho letto tanti anni fa il saggio di Bertrand Russel " Matrimonio e morale"
> Difficile per chi è cresciuto in una società come la nostra smarcarsi dalla morale comune.... ma stiamo discudendo su questo forum di tradimento , lealtà, sofferenze e infamie senza renderci conto che tutto questo "movimento" è intrinseco nell'animo umano ed è semplicemente soffocato. tenuto a bada dalle convenzioni sociali...
> 
> Ecco qualche brano del libro che potrebbe dare spunto a delle riflessioni.:
> ...


Si, e lui è bravo. Il sindacalista amore tuo. Bravo, bravo, bravissimo.


----------



## elena_ (17 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Protettrice delle Arti
> di che accade non crucciarti.
> Era un'ombra, una presenza
> ma ora è uscita dalla stanza.
> ...


proprio nel mezzo del cammin di nostra vita


----------



## contepinceton (17 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Protettrice delle Arti
> di che accade non crucciarti.
> Era un'ombra, una presenza
> ma ora è uscita dalla stanza.
> ...



[video=youtube;CFiuIIO15ZQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CFiuIIO15ZQ[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (17 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perchè sti problemi ve li create quando c'è da tradire?Vi conviene mettere in discussione tutto adesso perchè vi conviene ora vero marina?Ha ragione stermy siete penosi,che cazzo vi sposate a fare?


Ma tu perchè non ti sei mai sposato?


----------



## Minerva (17 Ottobre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> sono sempre attuali forse più di quanto si pensi... Proprio perchè oggi il matrimonio oggi si può scogliere con una certa facilità, di famiglie sfasciate e figli alla mercè dei loro genitori. usati come scudi umani o come strumento di vendetta ce ne sono fin troppe.... *Stare insieme per portare a termine progetti e responsabilità e accettare che l'altro possa avere le stesse pulsioni che lo hanno mosso verso di noi, verso altri.....dovrebbe essere tutt'altro che immorale....La gelosia è uno dei sentimenti più malsani di cui siamo afflitti, perchè non tentare di soffocare quella invece che l'amore *?


ma io parto dal principio che, parlando di un matrimonio e quindi di un amore importante (altrimenti perché progettare una famiglia?)non ci siano state semplici _pulsioni_ ma qualcosa di più unico e piuttosto raro nella vita.
forse però tu ti riferisci ad impulsi molto più banali.in teoria quando ci si sposa si è consapevoli che quell'unione dovrebbe contemplare la fedeltà e si potrebbe scegliere intanto di non intraprendere quella strada e vivere una vita libera da impegni tanto gravosi , se li si ritiene tali.


----------



## Marina60 (17 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si letto anch'io.
> 
> Sfugge una cosa però a lui.
> 
> ...




e chi dice che non si può rimanere insieme  e divertirsi ? ben venga se  la coppia ritrova il " noi " una volta assolti i compiti che la vita ti assegna, e che ci siamo scelti  ma se non succede?  se ci si è persi ? e comunque mica è detto che ci si deve lasciare, o che non ci si possa sostenere .... le giornate sono fatte di 24 ore  mica devi dedicarle tutte alla famiglia , alla moglie .... se hai qualcun'altro che ami.....


----------



## oscuro (17 Ottobre 2012)

*Conte*

Non è successo!Persona giusta nel momento sbagliato,persona sbagliata nel momento giusto,o forseero troppo coglione per una passo così serio...forse....!!


----------



## Marina60 (17 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Beh ma se tu avessi sta capoccia potresti e dovresti fare solo due cose:
> 
> a)dirlo prima al tuo partner che non avra' l'uso esclusivo del tuo luna park cosi' sara' libero di scegliere se sfankularte o no;
> 
> ...


MA E' OVVIO che una cosa del genere dovrebbe essere chiara e condivisa da entrambi....


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Ottobre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> [/B]
> 
> e chi dice che non si può rimanere insieme e divertirsi ? ben venga se la coppia ritrova il " noi " una volta assolti i compiti che la vita ti assegna, e che ci siamo scelti ma se non succede? se ci si è persi ? e comunque mica è detto che ci si deve lasciare, o che non ci si possa sostenere .... le giornate sono fatte di 24 ore mica devi dedicarle tutte alla famiglia , alla moglie .... *se hai qualcun'altro che ami*.....


Minchia Marì che palle. Oh, se sei contenta di come stai vivitela e stop. Senza tirare in ballo Russell o qualche altro filosofo o pensatore di sta ceppa, e perdona il francesismo. Non è che devi trovare per forza chi ti dice che sei brava ed hai ragione o che lui ti ama davvero ed è un santo, anzi un martire perchè di sacrifica per la famiglia quando tutto quello che vorrebbe è correre nudo per i prati con te. Essù.


----------



## Marina60 (17 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma io parto dal principio che, parlando di un matrimonio e quindi di un amore importante (altrimenti perché progettare una famiglia?)non ci siano state semplici _pulsioni_ ma qualcosa di più unico e piuttosto raro nella vita.
> forse però tu ti riferisci ad impulsi molto più banali.in teoria quando ci si sposa si è consapevoli che quell'unione dovrebbe contemplare la fedeltà e si potrebbe scegliere intanto di non intraprendere quella strada e vivere una vita libera da impegni tanto gravosi , se li si ritiene tali.


All'inizio chi si sposa   e progetta ua famiglia lo fa convinto che sia  per sempre.... ma lo vediamo tutti i giorni no ? spesso e volentieri non è così che va..... allora perchè non mettere in conto anche la possibilità di innamorarsi ancora  ( e questo vale per entrambi ) senza distruggere quello che si è costruito insieme....non dico sia facile ma tutto sommato se si riuscisse a superare  gelosia, narcisismo e possessività  la famiglia potrebbe essere e rimanere un punto fermo per i figli e anche per la coppia senza ipocrisie moralistiche.....


----------



## exStermy (17 Ottobre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> MA E' OVVIO che una cosa del genere dovrebbe essere chiara e condivisa da entrambi....


ovvio sto cazzo...

talmente ovvio che tu ed il tuo ganzo avete cambiato le regole in modo unilaterale ed in corsa ed anzi il tuo ganzo messo co' le spalle ar muro te tirera' pure lo sciacquone...ahahahah

a 52anni fare la pasionaria rivoluzionaria della fregna e' mia e me la gestisco io me, pare un po' ridicolo...

te sarai persa minimo 4 treni...

ahahahahahah


----------



## Marina60 (17 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Minchia Marì che palle. Oh, se sei contenta di come stai vivitela e stop. Senza tirare in ballo Russell o qualche altro filosofo o pensatore di sta ceppa, e perdona il francesismo. Non è che devi trovare per forza chi ti dice che sei brava ed hai ragione o che lui ti ama davvero ed è un santo, anzi un martire perchè di sacrifica per la famiglia quando tutto quello che vorrebbe è correre nudo per i prati con te. Essù.


machecazzodici???? non c'etra nulla la mia storia  mi ha sempre affascinato questa teoria e  mi interessava sapere cosa ne pensano  cornuti e no.... e poi passa oltre  se non ti interessa no ?


----------



## Marina60 (17 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ovvio sto cazzo...
> 
> talmente ovvio che tu ed il tuo ganzo avete cambiato le regole in modo unilaterale ed in corsa ed anzi il tuo ganzo messo co' le spalle ar muro te tirera' pure lo sciacquone...ahahahah
> 
> ...


Non  mi riferisco a me e a lui ma alla teoria di Russel  se vuoi rimani sul pezzo altrimenti prendilo tu il primo treno... nessuno ti fermerà... non io


----------



## contepinceton (17 Ottobre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> [/B]
> 
> e chi dice che non si può rimanere insieme  e divertirsi ? ben venga se  la coppia ritrova il " noi " una volta assolti i compiti che la vita ti assegna, e che ci siamo scelti  ma se non succede?  se ci si è persi ? e comunque mica è detto che ci si deve lasciare, o che non ci si possa sostenere .... le giornate sono fatte di 24 ore  mica devi dedicarle tutte alla famiglia , alla moglie .... se hai qualcun'altro che ami.....


Ok...
Ma quando sei vecchio in do vai?
Ma non vedi che le persone anziane diventano insicure come bambini spaventati eh?


----------



## contepinceton (17 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non è successo!Persona giusta nel momento sbagliato,persona sbagliata nel momento giusto,o forseero troppo coglione per una passo così serio...forse....!!


Ma ora ti sentiresti maturo per questo passo?
Guarda che la convivenza è durissima eh?


----------



## Marina60 (17 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> visto che stiamo parlando di matrimonio, 20 anni di esperienza ti convincono?


  io ne ho 30......


----------



## Simy (17 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non è successo!Persona giusta nel momento sbagliato,persona sbagliata nel momento giusto,o forseero troppo coglione per una passo così serio...forse....!!


si ma cosa cambia alla fine? ti comporti onestamente comunque...come se fossi sposato anzi anche meglio....


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Ottobre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> All'inizio chi si sposa e progetta ua famiglia lo fa convinto che sia per sempre.... ma lo vediamo tutti i giorni no ? spesso e volentieri non è così che va..... allora perchè non mettere in conto anche la possibilità di innamorarsi ancora ( e questo vale per entrambi ) senza distruggere quello che si è costruito insieme....non dico sia facile ma tutto sommato se si riuscisse a superare gelosia, narcisismo e possessività* la famiglia potrebbe essere e rimanere un punto fermo per i figli e anche per la coppia senza ipocrisie moralistiche*.....


quale coppia? la nuova o la vecchia? e se ci si innamora per la terza volta cosa resta in piedi? la 1, la 2 o la 3?


----------



## contepinceton (17 Ottobre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> io ne ho 30......


E come fai "senza" tuo marito dopo 30 anni ?


----------



## Minerva (17 Ottobre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> All'inizio chi si sposa e progetta ua famiglia lo fa convinto che sia per sempre.... ma lo vediamo tutti i giorni no ? spesso e volentieri non è così che va..... allora perchè non mettere in conto anche la possibilità di innamorarsi ancora ( e questo vale per entrambi ) senza distruggere quello che si è costruito insieme....non dico sia facile ma tutto sommato se si riuscisse a superare gelosia, narcisismo e possessività la famiglia potrebbe essere e rimanere un punto fermo per i figli e anche per la coppia senza ipocrisie moralistiche.....


se parli d'innamorarsi veramente penso che sia troppo difficile rimanere accanto ad un altro (sto parlando per me) , al di là di ogni altra considerazione.
da innamorata per un verso, da moglie di chi è innamorato per un altro. e magari per te saranno moralismi ma ai figli , tra le altre cose di cui hanno bisogno, ci sono esempio, sincerità, coerenza ...tutte cose che fanno a pugni con la situazione da te indicata come ideale .


----------



## Marina60 (17 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> quale coppia? la nuova o la vecchia? e se ci si innamora per la terza volta cosa resta in piedi? la 1, la 2 o la 3?


parto sempre dalla sua teoria.... quella  in cui sono nati dei figli.....le altre non  avrebbero motivo di esistere....


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Ottobre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> io ne ho 30......


e quindi? Ti spiego come concepisco io l'esperienza. A me sottopongono dei CV. Io guardo quello che uno ha realizzato, non per quanto tempo ha fatto un lavoro: conosco gente che fa malissimo lo stesso lavoro da oltre venti anni. Non mi sto riferendo a me o a te... dico che l'esperienza in genere ha un valore relativo, non assoluto.


----------



## exStermy (17 Ottobre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> Non  mi riferisco a me e a lui ma alla teoria di Russel  se vuoi rimani sul pezzo altrimenti prendilo tu il primo treno... nessuno ti fermerà... non io


ma tu non puoi e dovresti anna' a ravana' nel mare magnum bibliografico pe' pesca' gli scritti che te riducono o azzerano la tua dissonanza cognitiva grossa come un condominio pe' ipnotizzarte che nun fai schifo come persona...

perche' di questo si tratta...

altrimenti tu lo scritto de Russell o similari li dovevi anna' a ravana' a 18anni o anche prima pe' dimostra' a tutti ed a te per prima, che e' cosi' che hai sempre ritenuto giusta la tua natura...e lo slogan all'epoca eri ancora in tempo a scandirlo in piazza o n'do te pare...

pero' dovevi comportarti anche di conseguenza, cioe' facendo l'a) o il b) che te dicevo e che tu mo' ritieni ovvio pero' a scoppio moooolto ritardato...

ahahahah


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Ottobre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> parto sempre dalla sua teoria.... quella in cui sono nati dei figli.....le altre non avrebbero motivo di esistere....


se ti va di culo e non nascono figli pure nelle altre. Che poi il castello di carte si disfa e si ritorna al diritto romano. A meno che tu non sia miliardario, ovvio.


----------



## exStermy (17 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ok...
> Ma quando sei vecchio in do vai?
> Ma non vedi che le persone anziane diventano insicure come bambini spaventati eh?


imbecille, allora tu e tua moglie siete gia' persone anziane?

nun avevi detto che il giorno della separazione dall'avvocato avete avuto er responso medico e nun ve siete separati piu'?

a chi cazzo piace stare da solo? pirla...


----------



## Marina60 (17 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E come fai "senza" tuo marito dopo 30 anni ?


in che senso ?.....


----------



## Marina60 (17 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> se parli d'innamorarsi veramente penso che sia troppo difficile rimanere accanto ad un altro (sto parlando per me) , al di là di ogni altra considerazione.
> da innamorata per un verso, da moglie di chi è innamorato per un altro. e magari per te saranno moralismi ma ai figli , tra le altre cose di cui hanno bisogno, ci sono *esempio, sincerità, coerenza* ...tutte cose che fanno a pugni con la situazione da te indicata come ideale .


 Ideale è ua parola grossa.. diciamo più onesta.....

Se le cose sono chiare  l'esempio, la sincerità e la coerenza ( de chè poi ?)   ci stanno tutte


----------



## Marina60 (17 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma tu non puoi e dovresti anna' a ravana' nel mare magnum bibliografico pe' pesca' gli scritti che te riducono o azzerano la tua dissonanza cognitiva grossa come un condominio pe' ipnotizzarte che nun fai schifo come persona...
> 
> perche' di questo si tratta...
> 
> ...


in  effetti l'ho letto tanta ma tanti anni fa insieme ad altri saggi suoi...... e a chi dovrei dimostrare cosa poi ? a te ?


----------



## Minerva (17 Ottobre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> Ideale è ua parola grossa.. diciamo più onesta.....
> 
> Se le cose sono chiare l'esempio, la sincerità e la coerenza ( de chè poi ?) ci stanno tutte


non direi.la coerenza di continuare un progetto sulle basi dei valori con i quali si è iniziato .mentre la sincerità di sapere padre e madre insieme ma per contratto e non per amore dubito sia apprezzata dai figli.


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> non direi.la coerenza di continuare un progetto sulle basi dei valori con i quali si è iniziato .mentre della sincerità di sapere padre e madre insieme ma per contratto e non per amore dubito sia apprezzata dai figli.


Penso anche io. Là dove il legame familiare dovrebbe essere innanzitutto basato su sentimenti, farlo vivere come l'ottemperanza ad un contratto credo sarebbe devastante, svilente per l'idea stessa di famiglia. Poi ci si cala nella realtà e non è affatto facile nè mantenere unita una famiglia con l'amore, nè separare la coppia quando non ci sono più le condizioni. A volte sembra che sia un privilegio poterlo fare, nonostante sia comunque doloroso.


----------



## exStermy (17 Ottobre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> in  effetti l'ho letto tanta ma tanti anni fa insieme ad altri saggi suoi...... e a chi dovrei dimostrare cosa poi ? a te ?


a me?

so' entrato io nel forum annunciando ar monno la lieta novella che la monogamia e' una stronzata inculcata solo dalle convenzioni ed e' una figata fare l'amante de uno che gia' c'ha detto che nel caso nun lassera' la mugliera?

ah Mari' p'ave' 52 anni stai proprio frecata...

ahahahah


----------



## JON (17 Ottobre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> Detto altrimenti, meglio tradire il coniuge per amore dei figli, che divorziare da esso per amore di un amante.


Però a me colpisce quest'ultima affermazione.

Premettendo che tradire soltanto e restare in famiglia per amore dei figli è una forzatura ad hoc bella e buona dal momento che se i figli sapessero ne soffrirebbero, la frase non è cosi banale come sembra. Più che altro mi sembra che evidenzi "l'invalidità" di un amore parallelo nei confronti di una vita costruita e con fondamenta più lecite e sensate.

Mi pare piuttosto la demitizzazione dell'amore, spesso recitato, degli amanti fortuiti.


----------



## Marina60 (17 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> non direi.la coerenza di continuare un progetto sulle basi dei valori con i quali si è iniziato .mentre la sincerità di sapere padre e madre insieme ma per contratto e non per amore dubito sia apprezzata dai figli.


ma  sempre secondo questa teoria  il progetto non smetterebbe di essere.... e l'amore può avere mille forme..ci si potrebbe rispettare e  voler bene  comuque...


----------



## Tebe (17 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma io parto dal principio che, parlando di un matrimonio *e quindi di un amore importante (altrimenti perché progettare una famiglia?)*non ci siano state semplici _pulsioni_ ma qualcosa di più unico e piuttosto raro nella vita.
> forse però tu ti riferisci ad impulsi molto più banali.in teoria quando ci si sposa si è consapevoli che quell'unione dovrebbe contemplare la fedeltà e si potrebbe scegliere intanto di non intraprendere quella strada e vivere una vita libera da impegni tanto gravosi , se li si ritiene tali.


gli amori importanti sono solo quelli con figli?
Famiglia quindi solo in presenza di prole?
Uomo e donna no famiglia?


----------



## Tebe (17 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma ora ti sentiresti maturo per questo passo?
> Guarda che *la convivenza è durissima *eh?



minchia


----------



## Tebe (17 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E come fai "senza" tuo marito dopo 30 anni ?



:festa:


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> :festa:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (17 Ottobre 2012)

buona notte.certo che convivenza o matrimonio costituiscono comunque famiglia.tebe evita di inventarti cose non scritte





Tebe ha detto:


> gli amori importanti sono solo quelli con figli?
> Famiglia quindi solo in presenza di prole?
> Uomo e donna no famiglia?


----------



## exStermy (17 Ottobre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> ma  sempre secondo questa teoria  il progetto non smetterebbe di essere.... e l'amore può avere mille forme..ci si potrebbe rispettare e  voler bene  comuque...


ma a te e' partita la brocca hai detto, avendo i figli gia' grandi e fuori de casa...

se putacaso te fosse partita prima ed i tuoi figli fossero stati ancora implumi ed avessi comunicato a tuo marito che te trombavi er sindacalista, tuo marito avrebbe accettato di buon grado de fa' er cornuto contento per sgravarti la coscienza e darte na mano coi figli?

roba da chiodi...

ahahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (17 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> gli amori importanti sono solo quelli con figli?
> Famiglia quindi solo in presenza di prole?
> Uomo e donna no famiglia?


e da quando gli amori importanti vengono cornificati da uno/a che vuole tenere il piede in due scarpe?

allora nun e' amore e manco importante...

aripijate...

ahahahah


----------



## Tebe (17 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> buona notte.certo che convivenza o matrimonio costituiscono comunque famiglia.tebe evita di inventarti cose non scritte


Ho chiesto lumi infatti mica sono andata a spantegare in giro che per te la famiglia potrebbe non essere quella senza figli.
Non avevo capito e ho chiesto. 
Sai Min, ho la pessima abitudine, che quando non capisco qualcosa, chiedo senza partire in picco ottuso portando avanti fantasie.

Leggendoti mi è tornata in mente una frase di Man in cui per lui, una famiglia lo è solo in presenza di figli.
Se non ci sono quelli, non è famiglia.
Mi era sembrato di avere capito quello, ma mi sembrava strano detto da te.



:dito:


----------



## Tebe (17 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e da quando gli amori importanti vengono cornificati da uno/a che vuole tenere il piede in due scarpe?
> 
> allora nun e' amore e manco importante...
> 
> ...



:rofl:che film ti fai!


----------



## exStermy (17 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> :rofl:che film ti fai!


io nun me faccio e basta...

ahahahahah


----------



## Tebe (17 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> io nun me faccio e basta...
> 
> ahahahahah



:risata:


----------



## Minerva (17 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ho chiesto lumi infatti mica sono andata a spantegare in giro che per te la famiglia potrebbe non essere quella senza figli.
> Non avevo capito e ho chiesto.
> Sai Min, ho la pessima abitudine, che quando non capisco qualcosa, chiedo senza partire in picco ottuso portando avanti fantasie.
> 
> ...


per me tu e mattia e i gatti siete famiglia.
che poi per me ci sia maggiore completezza con i figli è un discorso personale che è normale non condividere.però sappi che l'ultima con il quale ebbi diversi scambi di questo tipo e che continuava a dire "detesto i bambini, mai giocato con le bambole, sono mostri...etc" oggi ha una bimba meravigliosa ed è diventata la solita madre innamoratissima.
anche in queste faccende mai dire mai


----------



## exStermy (17 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> :risata:


se te invece te fai, cambia pusher...

damme retta te fotte pure lui...

ahahahah


----------



## Tebe (17 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> per me tu e mattia e i gatti siete famiglia.
> che poi per me ci sia maggiore completezza con i figli è un discorso personale che è normale non condividere.*però sappi che l'ultima con il quale ebbi diversi scambi di questo tipo e che continuava a dire "detesto i bambini, mai giocato con le bambole, sono mostri...etc" oggi ha una bimba meravigliosa ed è diventata la solita madre innamoratissima.
> anche in queste faccende mai dire mai*


ma infatti gli eccessi non vanno mai d'accordo.
A me piacciono i bambini, ho "lavorato" moltissimi anni con loro, soprattutto quelli dai sei anni in giù.
Mi trovo bene, sono a mio agio e nonostante i miei modi "spigolosi" mi amano, perchè probabilmente sentono che anche a me piacciono.
Il mio non avere voluto figli (ora è troppo tardi.) non è stato dettato dalla mancanza di amore per loro, ma proprio per niente.

E credo che se avessi permesso al mio corpiciattolo di poter ovulare in maniera normale tanto da rimanere incinta sarei stata una madre innamoratissima pure io. Credo.


----------



## Tebe (17 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> se te invece te fai, cambia pusher...
> 
> damme retta te fotte pure lui...
> 
> ahahahah


Non mi faccio. Io.
Faccio. Gli altri. Io.


----------



## Minerva (17 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma infatti gli eccessi non vanno mai d'accordo.
> A me piacciono i bambini, ho "lavorato" moltissimi anni con loro, soprattutto quelli dai sei anni in giù.
> Mi trovo bene, sono a mio agio e nonostante i miei modi "spigolosi" mi amano, perchè probabilmente sentono che anche a me piacciono.
> Il mio non avere voluto figli (ora è troppo tardi.) non è stato dettato dalla mancanza di amore per loro, ma proprio per niente.
> ...


perdonami...ma mi pareva di aver letto qualcosa di simile a quello che ho scritto tempo fa; magari scherzavi.
se è un effetto della menopausa galoppante ti chiedo davvero scusa.


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Ottobre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> machecazzodici???? non c'etra nulla la mia storia  mi ha sempre affascinato questa teoria e  mi interessava sapere cosa ne pensano  cornuti e no.... e poi passa oltre  se non ti interessa no ?


Si, t'ha sempre affascinato, certo. Non c'entra nulla con la tua storia, come no. Ovviamente.


----------



## exStermy (17 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non mi faccio. Io.
> Faccio. Gli altri. Io.


questo da mo' che s'e' capito...nun te sforza'...ahahahah

comunque era per dirte che quindi, ricapitolando tu nun hai praticamente famija, perche' a Mattia hai detto che se resta o se ne va per te e' lo stesso tanto piu' che se per te fosse un amore importante sarebbe inconciliabile che tu lo cornifichi a nastro....vabbe' nastrino...ahahahah cor magnager...

te quadra er quadro?

ahahahah


----------



## exStermy (17 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> perdonami...ma mi pareva di aver letto qualcosa di simile a quello che ho scritto tempo fa; magari scherzavi.
> se è un effetto della menopausa galoppante ti chiedo davvero scusa.


confermo...anch'io me ricordo l'avversione pe' i marmocchi...


----------



## Tebe (17 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> perdonami...ma mi pareva di aver letto qualcosa di simile a quello che ho scritto tempo fa; magari scherzavi.
> se è un effetto della menopausa galoppante ti chiedo davvero scusa.


probabilmente scherzavo, non ho mai detto ( e i fatti mi smentirebbero alla grande) che non tollero i bambini.
Quando ironeggio dico che li metto in gabbia eccetera ma..ironeggio appunto.

La scelta di non averne è stata dettata da altro.
Anzi..non è manco stata una scelta.
Non l'ho mai avvertita come esigenza o voglia o piacere di riprodurmi.


----------



## Tebe (17 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> confermo...anch'io me ricordo l'avversione pe' i marmocchi...



Scherzavo o ironeggiavo alla grande.
Ho "lavorato" per quasi 15 anni con loro, non avrei potuto farlo mica mi costringevano


----------



## Tebe (17 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> questo da mo' che s'e' capito...nun te sforza'...ahahahah
> 
> comunque era per dirte che quindi, ricapitolando tu nun hai praticamente famija, perche' a Mattia hai detto che se resta o se ne va per te e' lo stesso tanto piu' che se per te fosse un amore importante sarebbe inconciliabile che tu lo cornifichi a nastro....vabbe' nastrino...ahahahah cor magnager...
> 
> ...



No, ma se quadra a te va benissimo, ci mancherebbe!

:rock:


----------



## exStermy (17 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> probabilmente scherzavo, non ho mai detto ( e i fatti mi smentirebbero alla grande) che non tollero i bambini.
> Quando ironeggio dico che li metto in gabbia eccetera ma..ironeggio appunto.
> 
> La scelta di non averne è stata dettata da altro.
> ...


quindi te piacciono solo i figli degli altri perche' nun sei te che te li smazzi...ahahahah

ma co' l'ultima riga che hai scritto, te rendi conto de che cazzo de contorcimento c'hai nella capoccia e rischi de farcela veni' pure a noi che cerchiamo de seguirte?

ahahahahah


----------



## Tebe (17 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> quindi te piacciono solo i figli degli altri perche' nun sei te che te li smazzi...ahahahah
> 
> ma co' l'ultima riga che hai scritto, te rendi conto de che cazzo de contorcimento c'hai nella capoccia e rischi de farcela veni' pure a noi che cerchiamo de seguirte?
> 
> ahahahahah



eh?


----------



## exStermy (17 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> eh?


bonanotte...

ahahahahah


----------



## Tebe (17 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> bonanotte...
> 
> ahahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (17 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> imbecille, allora tu e tua moglie siete gia' persone anziane?
> 
> nun avevi detto che il giorno della separazione dall'avvocato avete avuto er responso medico e nun ve siete separati piu'?
> 
> a chi cazzo piace stare da solo? pirla...


Per prima cosa modera gli epiteti...che siam più giovani di te...
E vedrai che per te le 18,30 sono più vicine che a non a me.

Io ho detto che ho dovuto disdire l'appuntamento da un avvocato (per la separazione), perchè fatalità allo stesso giorno siamo andati da un primario, e quel primario ha legiferato sui programmi reali della mujiera, e l'ha mandata in guerra per un anno intero.

Non è la questione di star da solo.

E' la questione che più diventi vecchio meno sei autonomo eh?

E lo vedrai no?

Ma vedi di moderare i termini.
Come sai non tutti apprezzano il tuo modo di esprimerti qui dentro.


----------



## oscuro (17 Ottobre 2012)

*Conte*

Convivo da 5 anni....non mi sembra così dura!Forse è più dura esser corretti per qualcuno di voi...!


----------



## Marina60 (17 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> :festa:


Può sembrare un controsenso ma ci vogliamo più bene ora....voler bene eh ? amarsi è un altra storia


----------



## exStermy (17 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Per prima cosa modera gli epiteti...che siam più giovani di te...
> E vedrai che per te le 18,30 sono più vicine che a non a me.
> 
> Io ho detto che ho dovuto disdire l'appuntamento da un avvocato (per la separazione), perchè fatalità allo stesso giorno siamo andati da un primario, e quel primario ha legiferato sui programmi reali della mujiera, e l'ha mandata in guerra per un anno intero.
> ...


e manco come ti esprimi tu nei miei confronti io te tollero...


----------



## Ultimo (17 Ottobre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> e proprio lì sta il nocciolo della questione: la società detta delle regole morali e sociali ma chi mi dice che siano
> funzionali e giuste ? in alcuni paesi l'adulterio, l'omosessualità sono puniti con la morte...



Te lo dice il periodo in cui vivi, la società in cui stai, e l'educazione ricevuta. 

Inutile andare a ricercare fonti diverse, sarebbe soltanto cultura acquisita, ma quello che sei rimani. Puoi migliorati, peggiorarti, ma di base ormai sei formato.


----------



## exStermy (17 Ottobre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> Può sembrare un controsenso ma ci vogliamo più bene ora....voler bene eh ? amarsi è un altra storia


nun e' che te tieni aperta la porticina ancora per caso te dicesse sempre e tutto male e volessi ritorna' un domani all'ovile?

ahahahah


----------



## Ultimo (17 Ottobre 2012)

Stermy lo vuoi un consiglio? disinteressato, registrati e ti farai qualche risata in più dove adesso non puoi leggere.
Minchia mi sono rotto i maroni a leggere certe cose, ma come minchia fai tu!! a renderti emotivamente distante da tante stronzate.

OT finito Sfogo finito. 

P.S E' solo una maniera per darti stima e dirti grazie per quello che hai scritto nel passato.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Convivo da 5 anni....non mi sembra così dura!Forse è più dura esser corretti per qualcuno di voi...!


Uh i primi cinque anni tutto ok....
Qua si parla di 20 e di 30 anni...
Capisci una lunga fetta di tempo in cui tutto può succedere no?


----------



## contepinceton (17 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e manco come ti esprimi tu nei miei confronti io te tollero...


Andiamo a vedere chi ha cominciato per primo? Eh?
Io ho chiuso con te.
Semplicemente non esisti, non fai testo.
E se offendi e insulti: te segnalo.
Fine dei discorsi.


----------



## Marina60 (17 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Uh i primi cinque anni tutto ok....
> Qua si parla di 20 e di 30 anni...
> Capisci una lunga fetta di tempo in cui tutto può succedere no?


eccome no ?


----------



## Marina60 (17 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> nun e' che te tieni aperta la porticina ancora per caso te dicesse sempre e tutto male e volessi ritorna' un domani all'ovile?
> 
> ahahahah


Lo sai vero che esistono anche persone intelligenti?  che dopo tanti anni insieme prendono semplicemente atto
che è finita un epoca ma che si può e si vuole salvare il  salvabile... quindi affetti e perchè no ? interessi comuni...
abbiamo  fatto tanta strada insieme non intendiamo rinnegarla semplicemente andare avanti ognuno per la sua ma con il rispetto reciproco che ci ha sempre accompagnati....


----------



## Marina60 (17 Ottobre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> Lo sai vero che esistono anche persone intelligenti?  che dopo tanti anni insieme prendono semplicemente atto
> che è finita un epoca ma che si può e si vuole salvare il  salvabile... quindi affetti e perchè no ? interessi comuni...
> abbiamo  fatto tanta strada insieme non intendiamo rinnegarla semplicemente andare avanti ognuno per la sua ma con il rispetto reciproco che ci ha sempre accompagnati....


e per riaganciarmi alla discussione che ho iniziato.... pensandoci bene io e mio marito in fondo stiamo mettendo in pratiaca la teoria di cui sopra..... Non ci amiamo più ma viviamo ancora sotto lo stesso tetto per questioni pratiche e non solo....possiamo ancora contare l'uno sull'altra.... come due buoni amici
Ora lui è in viaggio  mi tiene aggiornata sulla sua vacanza e io sull'andamento  a casa , cane, figli, nipoti e...........
Ora tanti saluti a tutti  me ne vado via qualche giorno con il mio amante.... che  non sa quanto è bello non dover più raccontar balle


----------



## Spider (17 Ottobre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> e per riaganciarmi alla discussione che ho iniziato.... pensandoci bene io e mio marito in fondo stiamo mettendo in pratiaca la teoria di cui sopra..... Non ci amiamo più ma viviamo ancora sotto lo stesso tetto per questioni pratiche e non solo....possiamo ancora contare l'uno sull'altra.... come due buoni amici
> Ora lui è in viaggio  mi tiene aggiornata sulla sua vacanza e io sull'andamento  a casa , cane, figli, nipoti e...........
> Ora tanti saluti a tutti  me ne vado via qualche giorno con il mio amante.... che  non sa quanto è bello non dover più raccontar balle


non c'è bisogno di citare Russel per avvalorare l'andamento del tuo matrimonio.
Io invece citerei il tempo, quello fisico, quello passato, quello presente..

Quanti anni sono passati da quando non la pensavi cosi?

Penso che in fondo tu abbia ragione.. ma certo è il "tramonto" dell'età a stabilire il tutto,
e non la fine di un amore,.
se un amore finisce , uno si lascia...
difficile farlo .. dopo, tanto tempo dopo.
rischio solitudine
voglio dire.. un discorso cosi, sarebbe propinabile ad una giovane coppia?
non credo... allora l'amore, il sentimento ed il matrimonio, come unione, come dato di fatto e non semplici amici,
assumerebbere ben altre sfaccettature.


----------



## Tebe (17 Ottobre 2012)

*Spider...*

...il tuo avatar...


----------



## Spider (17 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ...il tuo avatar...


te gusta?????


----------



## Tebe (17 Ottobre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> te gusta?????



.......





















no


----------



## Spider (17 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> .......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pecchè?

mica sai da che parte song io...

la pistola o il cagnolino?


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Ottobre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> pecchè?
> 
> mica sai da che parte song io...
> 
> la pistola o il cagnolino?


ti prego rimetti la tarantola... mi tengo la mia pelle d'oca poi è una mano santa per l'aracnofobia. Ma quei due occhi non si possono guardare.


----------



## Spider (17 Ottobre 2012)

dici questa?????

quanto cisono affezionato...
è lei che mi ha morso....


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Ottobre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> View attachment 5879dici questa?????
> 
> quanto cisono affezionato...
> è lei che mi ha morso....


va benissimo ma non far più vedere quella povera bestia con la pistola puntata alla tempia.


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Ottobre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> View attachment 5879dici questa?????
> 
> quanto cisono affezionato...
> è lei che mi ha morso....


tu ci scherzi... io con un ragno velenoso ho rischiato le penne... centro antiveleni


----------



## dammi un nome (17 Ottobre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> pecchè?
> 
> mica sai da che parte song io...
> 
> la pistola o il cagnolino?


:calcio:


----------



## dammi un nome (17 Ottobre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> View attachment 5879dici questa?????
> 
> quanto cisono affezionato...
> è lei che mi ha morso....


metti sto schifo piuttosto.


----------



## Spider (17 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> tu ci scherzi... io con un ragno velenoso ho rischiato le penne... centro antiveleni


davvero?
anche tu sei passata .. per esperienza.
sai mi ricordo, mi accennasti.. ma io ero trooooooooppppo preso dalle mie *corna!!!!!!!!! *per soffermarmi.
comunque mi piacerebbe conoscere meglio.
a me questa simpatica creatura.... mi ha lasciato in prognosi riservata , per una settimana...
paralisi dell'arto inferiore... blocco respiratorio, non ti dico.
fuori casa, lontano da tutto, un inferno!!!!
e poi.. se ancora ci penso.. sento ancora il dolore...
un milione di aghi sotto la pelle, che salivano su tutta la gamba, pensavo di morire.
però ho capito tante cose....


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Ottobre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> davvero?
> anche tu sei passata .. per esperienza.
> sai mi ricordo, mi accennasti.. ma io ero trooooooooppppo preso dalle mie *corna!!!!!!!!! *per soffermarmi.
> comunque mi piacerebbe conoscere meglio.
> ...


Non ho ricordi particolari, ero piccolissima. Mi sono rimaste una cicatrice e l'aracnofobia.


----------



## Spider (17 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non ho ricordi particolari, ero piccolissima. Mi sono rimaste una cicatrice e l'aracnofobia.


io invece ero grande, 25 anni , d'estate.
a me non è rimasta nessuna cicatrice.. perchè il veleno del ragno ha cotto i tessuti,
 li ha liquefati, una grande piaga che dopo è scomparsa.
mi ha morso sotto l'alluce.. è stato subito un dolore impossibile, non potevo poggiare il piede...
ero completamente nudo, negli spogliatoi...sono svenuto dal dolore, 
mi sono ritrovato intubato in una camera d'ospedale.
non sapevano neanche cosa esattamente mi aveva morso.. all'inizio pensavano ad un serpente.
Un medico ha voluto guardare nelle mie cose, nelle scarpe da ginnastica.. era li accartocciata..
dicono che lo ha fatto per difendersi.


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Ottobre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> io invece ero grande, 25 anni , d'estate.
> a me non è rimasta nessuna cicatrice.. perchè il veleno del ragno ha cotto i tessuti,
> li ha liquefati, una grande piaga che dopo è scomparsa.
> mi ha morso sotto l'alluce.. è stato subito un dolore impossibile, non potevo poggiare il piede...
> ...


che ragno era?


----------



## Spider (17 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> che ragno era?


L' *atrax*..

lo conosci?

oddio!!!!
detto cosi ... sembra una pomata cortisonica...
ma questo è...


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Ottobre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> L' *atrax*..
> 
> lo conosci?
> 
> ...


ho googlato... non eri in Italia quindi. In Italia di velenosi potenzialmente mortali ci sono la vedova nera e... la malmignatta. Probabilmente la mia era una malmignatta.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ho googlato... non eri in Italia quindi. In Italia di velenosi potenzialmente mortali ci sono la vedova nera e... la malmignatta. Probabilmente la mia era una malmignatta.


A me ha morso la malmignotta in campeggio...
Na roba guarda peggio della gatta pelosa eh?


----------



## Spider (17 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ho googlato... non eri in Italia quindi. In Italia di velenosi potenzialmente mortali ci sono la vedova nera e... la malmignatta. Probabilmente la mia era una malmignatta.


no , non ero in Italia.. fuori  in Australia...
precisamente a melborne.
Un estate meravigliosa... tutto quel mare, le partite..
 poi dopo facevano i falò in spiaggia.. la sera.


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> A me ha morso la malmignotta in campeggio...
> Na roba guarda peggio della gatta pelosa eh?


Ne ho vista una grande come un gattino una volta. Piombata giù su un tavolo mentre prendevo il sole lì vicino. Ho trattenuto il fiato per 5 minuti, se non andava via lei schiattavo soffocata


----------



## Spider (17 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> A me ha morso la malmignotta in campeggio...
> Na roba guarda peggio della gatta pelosa eh?


già, conte ..sicuramente peggio delle corna!!!!!
quelle alla fine passano.. il ragnetto a me non passa!
o è vero il contrario?


----------



## Spider (17 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ne ho vista una grande come un gattino una volta. Piombata giù su un tavolo mentre prendevo il sole lì vicino. Ho trattenuto il fiato per 5 minuti, se non andava via lei schiattavo soffocata


io ora ho una venerazione per questi animaletti!!
non sono interessato a loro per niente, non li collleziono..e neanche mi documento...
però so che esistono!!!!!
sono comunque affascinanti, silenziosissimi, piccoli, predatori assoluti....


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Ottobre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> io ora ho una venerazione per questi animaletti!!
> non sono interessato a loro per niente, non li collleziono..e neanche mi documento...
> però so che esistono!!!!!
> sono comunque affascinanti, silenziosissimi, piccoli, predatori assoluti....


Io no. Ad arrampicarti sui palazzi tu come te la cavi?


----------



## Spider (18 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io no. Ad arrampicarti sui palazzi tu come te la cavi?


vedi quanto potere hanno...
un altra dimensione, sconosciuta.

sui palazzi vado alla grande.. sono leggermente perplesso quando arrivo in cima!
ogni tanto mi piacerebbere fermarmi al terzo piano...
abiti al terzo piano?????


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Ottobre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> vedi quanto potere hanno...
> un altra dimensione, sconosciuta.
> 
> sui palazzi vado alla grande.. sono leggermente perplesso quando arrivo in cima!
> ...


sì:mrgreen:
:mrgreen::mrgreen:
:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Spider (18 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sì:mrgreen:
> :mrgreen::mrgreen:
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


bè...allora vengo a trovarti.


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Ottobre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> bè...allora vengo a trovarti.


non spaventarmi la belva in terrazza però


----------



## Spider (18 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non spaventarmi la belva in terrazza però


cosa è...
un micione.. o un cagnazzo?


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Ottobre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> cosa è...
> un micione.. o un cagnazzo?


No, è un porcellino d'India. Ma vieni al rifugio, che svacchiamo sempre i 3d si Marina... c'è anche Flavia


----------



## contepinceton (18 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ne ho vista una grande come un gattino una volta. Piombata giù su un tavolo mentre prendevo il sole lì vicino. Ho trattenuto il fiato per 5 minuti, se non andava via lei schiattavo soffocata


E ce lo so...ci sono di quelle gatte da pelare che non ti dico...mi ci vuole il machete certe volte...

Ma le mal mignotte sono peggio...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (18 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ne ho vista una grande come un gattino una volta. Piombata giù su un tavolo mentre prendevo il sole lì vicino. Ho trattenuto il fiato per 5 minuti, se non andava via lei schiattavo soffocata


Non ho problemi con i ragni, diciamo che mi sono simpatici come le locuste, ma non sono decisamente aracnofobica, in compenso c'è un animale che appena lo vedo.
In tv.
Morto.
O congelato.
O disegnato
O anche "grosso" 2 cm.

Ecco....io...mi paralizzo. Sudo. Mi si incrina la faccia. Sento il cuore in gola.
Nei posti dove so che vivono, anche se non li vedo, vado in para pesante.
Mattia non ci credeva. Diceva che era assurdo che toccassi e non avessi paura di niente del mondo animale  di quel robo invece si.

Fece una prova.
Me ne buttò uno addosso morto, quasi invisibile da tanto era piccolo.
Lo vidi. Sulla mia pancia..piccolo come una moneta da 2 centesimi. Mortissimo.
e...



Urlai. Ma tanto. Paralizzata. Poi scoppiai a piangere. Disperata. Non riuscivo a muovermi.
Mattia dopo il primo attimo di smarrimento lo tolse subito dalla mia pancia, mentre tutta la spiaggia lo guardava strano.
Riuscì ad articolare qualche parola solo dopo 10 minuti e dissi -Appena mi riprendo cazzi tuoi.-
Lo salvai dalla punizione tebana facendogli giurare su sua madre che mai più avrebbe fatto una cosa del genere.
Giurò.

L'estate del suo tradimento andammo all'estero, in una vacanza selvaggia delle nostre.
Era uno stato particolarmente adatto per i miei animaletti fobici e non ci volevo andare.
Mi convinse. Mi convinsi.

Il secondo giorno in spiaggia, che erano scogli, prima di mettermi a prendere il sole controllai ogni anfratto con la pila (si, mi ero portata la pila) per vedere se gli orridi animaletto c'erano.
Passai 10 minuti a spiare ogni anfratto, con i sudori freddi.
Alla fine decretai che la zona era bonificata dagli orridi e mi misi a prendere il sole.

Mi addormentai. Quando mi svegliai vidi Mattia con un pezzo di legno che mi girava intorno.
Si era accorto che mi ero addormentata e si era messo a difendermi dai piccoli granchi che ogni tanto spuntavano e non voleva che mi svegliassi trovandoli.


:inlove:



si. sono terrorizzata dai granchi.


----------



## Ultimo (18 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non ho problemi con i ragni, diciamo che mi sono simpatici come le locuste, ma non sono decisamente aracnofobica, in compenso c'è un animale che appena lo vedo.
> In tv.
> Morto.
> O congelato.
> ...


Pelosi o depilati :rotfl:


----------



## battiato63 (18 Ottobre 2012)

KaiserSoze ha detto:


> Wow...la storia della mia vita, esclusi i figli.




:girapalle:


----------



## Ultimo (18 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> :girapalle:


Mettine due, siamo in simbiosi stavolta :inlove:


----------



## battiato63 (18 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mettine due, siamo in simbiosi stavolta :inlove:


:up::up:
   sta semprein mezzo con le sue teorie del "Kaiser"   :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (18 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> :up::up:
> sta semprein mezzo con le sue teorie del "Kaiser"   :rotfl::rotfl:


Ma daii... ogni tanto qualcosa di giusto la dice. 
Solo quando approva.


----------



## battiato63 (18 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma daii... ogni tanto qualcosa di giusto la dice.
> Solo quando approva.




:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (18 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Andiamo a vedere chi ha cominciato per primo? Eh?
> Io ho chiuso con te.
> Semplicemente non esisti, non fai testo.
> E se offendi e insulti: te segnalo.
> Fine dei discorsi.


eh gia' ho cominciato io...

io me ricordo benissimo i tuoi insulti che spaziavano dall'ignoranza grammaticale alla politica passando per le stronzate di chiesa...

te sei scelto il bersaglio sbagliato ed hai collezionato tonnellate di figure di merda cosmiche...

mo' fa' come ar solito la vittima sta merda...


----------



## exStermy (18 Ottobre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> Lo sai vero che esistono anche persone intelligenti?  che dopo tanti anni insieme prendono semplicemente atto
> che è finita un epoca ma che si può e si vuole salvare il  salvabile... quindi affetti e perchè no ? interessi comuni...
> abbiamo  fatto tanta strada insieme non intendiamo rinnegarla semplicemente andare avanti ognuno per la sua ma con il rispetto reciproco che ci ha sempre accompagnati....


lo so che esistono le persone intelligenti, solo che nun me pareno tanto intelligenti quelle che abbozzano pe' 30 anni co' na' larva e poi fanno er salto della quaglia perche' hanno trovato un sostituto che reputano affidabile e di lunga durata....

sara' da ridere quanno' te ritroverai senza sto ffffenomeno magari a 60 anni e starai ad aspetta' i nipotini che t'imboccano er semolino...

ahahahahah

io me gioco i gioielli che ritorni co' la larva...

ahahahahah


----------



## Minerva (18 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> lo so che esistono le persone intelligenti, solo che nun me pareno tanto intelligenti quelle che abbozzano pe' 30 anni co' na' larva e poi fanno er salto della quaglia perche' hanno trovato un sostituto che reputano affidabile e di lunga durata....
> 
> sara' da ridere quanno' te ritroverai senza sto ffffenomeno magari a 60 anni e starai ad aspetta' i nipotini che t'imboccano er semolino...
> 
> ...


a 60 anni oggi il semolino lo si imbocca al padre o alla madre


----------



## exStermy (18 Ottobre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> e per riaganciarmi alla discussione che ho iniziato.... pensandoci bene io e mio marito in fondo stiamo mettendo in pratiaca la teoria di cui sopra..... Non ci amiamo più ma viviamo ancora sotto lo stesso tetto per questioni pratiche e non solo....possiamo ancora contare l'uno sull'altra.... come due buoni amici
> Ora lui è in viaggio  mi tiene aggiornata sulla sua vacanza e io sull'andamento  a casa , cane, figli, nipoti e...........
> Ora tanti saluti a tutti  me ne vado via qualche giorno con il mio amante.... che  non sa quanto è bello non dover più raccontar balle


ma allora nun te sei separata?....nun avevi detto che te n'eri ita?

maro'....altro che tappabuchi sto maritozzo...cornutone proprio e pure giulivo...

ahahahahah


----------



## Ultimo (18 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> a 60 anni oggi il semolino lo si imbocca al padre o alla madre


Aò parla diretta e di pure a Stermy! che centriamo ora noi che tra poco a 60 anni ci arriviamo.


----------



## exStermy (18 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> a 60 anni oggi il semolino lo si imbocca al padre o alla madre


dipende dai figli e dai genitori...ahahahah

comunque il 60 anni era un'eta' d'esempio per dire che fare un consuntivo a quell'eta' li' e ritrovarsi inkulati, vuol dire non avere capito un cazzo della vita...

secondo me....io al posto suo, la caccia ed i tentativi de trova' er paradiso l'avrei iniziata qualche decennio prima, tanto piu' che la teoria de Russell l'aveva gia' fatta sua da pischelletta...ahahahahah

ma a questa eta' dove te presenti col fisico pure che t'ammoscia i pali della luce?....ahahahah

inizi praticamente na' relazione solo per ripiego....

in una parola....

R  I D I C O L I!

ahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (18 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> a 60 anni oggi il semolino lo si imbocca al padre o alla madre


Beh...nel luogo di lavoro di mia moglie...ci sono 40enni...conciati molto male...
Fare un giretto in quei luoghi non fa mai male...
Perchè nessuno è immune da niente...

E sta scritto
Chi crede di essere in piedi, stia attento a non cadere...


----------



## oscuro (18 Ottobre 2012)

*Ma*

Sono sincero:Se un giorno la mia storia dovesse diventare come quella di marina.....tanti saluti e arrivederci...!MA sti cazzi!Il mondo offre tante opportunità,ma scherzi?Naa... tornerei single,mi farei uno tsunami di cazzi miei,spogliarelliste,maestre,schiaffi cor pisello....la mia autonomia,il mare davanti e un bel sole dietro...altro che ste storiacce squallide e penose,senza rendere conto a nessuno....!!


----------



## exStermy (18 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sono sincero:Se un giorno la mia storia dovesse diventare come quella di marina.....tanti saluti e arrivederci...!MA sti cazzi!Il mondo offre tante opportunità,ma scherzi?Naa... tornerei single,mi farei uno tsunami di cazzi miei,spogliarelliste,maestre,schiaffi cor pisello....la mia autonomia,il mare davanti e un bel sole dietro...altro che ste storiacce squallide e penose,senza rendere conto a nessuno....!!


si, e poi la De Filippi come campa?

ahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (18 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sono sincero:Se un giorno la mia storia dovesse diventare come quella di marina.....tanti saluti e arrivederci...!MA sti cazzi!Il mondo offre tante opportunità,ma scherzi?Naa... tornerei single,mi farei uno tsunami di cazzi miei,spogliarelliste,maestre,schiaffi cor pisello....la mia autonomia,il mare davanti e un bel sole dietro...altro che ste storiacce squallide e penose,senza rendere conto a nessuno....!!


Ma siamo sicuri che il mondo offra così tante opportunità a ciascuno di noi?
E se fosse così...

Come mai gli uomini non sfruttano questo mare di opportunità?

A me sembre che un conto era l'Eden...
Un conto è stato venir cacciati dal paradiso terrestre e doversi procurare il cibo con il sudore della fronte...

Ho sempre guardato a coltivare quello che io posso offrire di buono al mondo, non quello che esso può offrire a me.


----------



## oscuro (18 Ottobre 2012)

*Conte*

Ecco hai detto una cosa giusta....!Però io mi rifiuto di stare in una situazione squallida perchè non so cosa il mondo possa offrirmi fuori!!Ti dico la verità,se la persona con cui sto inizia a calare le mutande fuori casa...me ne farò una ragione,affronterò il mondo,la solitudine,quello che cazzo sarà,ma non rimarrò con lei per paura che nel mondo non ci siano possibilità per me....!!Non è un compromesso accettabile dal mio punto di vista!


----------



## Simy (18 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ecco hai detto una cosa giusta....!Però io mi rifiuto di stare in una situazione squallida perchè non so cosa il mondo possa offrirmi fuori!!Ti dico la verità,se la persona con cui sto inizia a calare le mutande fuori casa...me ne farò una ragione,affronterò il mondo,la solitudine,quello che cazzo sarà,ma non rimarrò con lei per paura che nel mondo non ci siano possibilità per me....!!Non è un compromesso accettabile dal mio punto di vista!



:up:


----------



## battiato63 (18 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :up:



il tuo quotare è un'arma a doppio taglio capisci a mme :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (18 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> il tuo quotare è un'arma a doppio taglio capisci a mme :mrgreen::mrgreen:


ha ragione... :mrgreen:


----------



## battiato63 (18 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ha ragione... :mrgreen:


ù



:rotfl:


----------



## Tuba (18 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sono sincero:Se un giorno la mia storia dovesse diventare come quella di marina.....tanti saluti e arrivederci...!MA sti cazzi!Il mondo offre tante opportunità,ma scherzi?Naa... tornerei single,mi farei uno tsunami di cazzi miei,spogliarelliste,maestre,schiaffi cor pisello....la mia autonomia,il mare davanti e un bel sole dietro...altro che ste storiacce squallide e penose,senza rendere conto a nessuno....!!




Se mai mi nutrirò di fantasie

Per non morire

Per non essere così


----------



## oscuro (18 Ottobre 2012)

*Tuba*

.............Un desiderio a metà,quante altre volte realtà,quando in piedi in equilibrio guai se io guardassi giù,guai se mi tradissi,guai se tu leggessi...pauràà,paura di me ,di questo vuoto che c'è,quando lo smalto va via.......!!


----------



## Simy (18 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> .............Un desiderio a metà,quante altre volte realtà,quando in piedi in equilibrio guai se io guardassi giù,guai se mi tradissi,guai se tu leggessi...pauràà,paura di me ,di questo vuoto che c'è,quando lo smalto va via.......!!


Per non essere cosi


----------



## free (18 Ottobre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> Se mai mi nutrirò di fantasie
> 
> Per non morire
> 
> Per non essere così



che belle parole:smile:


----------



## free (18 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> .............Un desiderio a metà,quante altre volte realtà,quando in piedi in equilibrio guai se io guardassi giù,guai se mi tradissi,guai se tu leggessi...pauràà,paura di me ,di questo vuoto che c'è,quando lo smalto va via.......!!



idem:smile:


----------



## Tuba (18 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> che belle parole:smile:


Prese solo in prestito da altri


----------



## Simy (18 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> che belle parole:smile:



grazie, sono di Renato Zero!


----------



## Simy (18 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> idem:smile:



vedi sopra


----------



## free (18 Ottobre 2012)

ma perchè se metto io le parole di una canzone mi chiedono di cambiare spacciatore?:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (18 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma perchè se metto io le parole di una canzone mi chiedono di cambiare spacciatore?:rotfl::rotfl:



forse perchè sbagli le canzoni? 

renato è renato...non si sbaglia mai!


----------



## free (18 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> forse perchè sbagli le canzoni?
> 
> renato è renato...non si sbaglia mai!



vero:up:

però avevo messo celentano!


----------



## Ultimo (18 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma siamo sicuri che il mondo offra così tante opportunità a ciascuno di noi?
> E se fosse così...
> 
> Come mai gli uomini non sfruttano questo mare di opportunità?
> ...


Madò conte sei mitico!! il mondo è nostro! e non noi del mondo.


----------



## oscuro (18 Ottobre 2012)

*Free*

Celenatano?E chi è in confronto a renato zero?Celenatano a renatino gli deve solo languidamente baciare il culo....!!


----------



## Ultimo (18 Ottobre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> Se mai mi nutrirò di fantasie
> 
> Per non morire
> 
> Per non essere così



Questo personalmente a me può far piacere.

Ma non credo che il messaggio di oscuro fosse quello che ha scritto e che farebbe. Facciamo finta che era incazzato? ma non lo era) che magari non riesce più a spiegare e far capire qualcosa di semplice? Capisci ammia tuba.


----------



## Simy (18 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> vero:up:
> 
> però avevo messo celentano!


:sbatti:



oscuro ha detto:


> Celenatano?E chi è in confronto a renato zero?Celenatano a renatino gli deve solo languidamente baciare il culo....!!


:up:


----------



## contepinceton (18 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ecco hai detto una cosa giusta....!Però io mi rifiuto di stare in una situazione squallida perchè non so cosa il mondo possa offrirmi fuori!!Ti dico la verità,se la persona con cui sto inizia a calare le mutande fuori casa...me ne farò una ragione,affronterò il mondo,la solitudine,quello che cazzo sarà,ma non rimarrò con lei per paura che nel mondo non ci siano possibilità per me....!!Non è un compromesso accettabile dal mio punto di vista!


Ma non penso sai che chi sceglie di rimanere, lo faccia per paura del mondo di fuori...
Penso che operi la propria analisi economica su quel che va bene per lui, no?

Poi se è intelligente, se ne frega che gli altri gli dicano che vive in una situazione squallida no?

Ognuno, prova qualche volta a ricordartelo, è norma di sè stesso.

Magari per altre persone le cose squallide sono altre...


----------



## free (18 Ottobre 2012)

_Io con te sarò sincero
resterò quel che sono
disonesto mai lo giuro
ma se tradisci non perdono
ti sarò per sempre amico
pur geloso come sai
io lo so mi contraddico
ma preziosa sei tu per me_
_Fra le mie braccia dormirai
serenamente
ed è importante questo sai
per sentirci pienamente noi
un'altra vita mi darai
che io non conosco
la mia compagna tu sarai
fino a quando so che lo vorrai....

_e scusate se è poco!


----------



## oscuro (18 Ottobre 2012)

*Si*

Si conte è vero ognuno è norma di se stesso....io do ancora importanza all'esclusività in un rapporto.. è un mio limite....capisco che a qualcuno se la moglie finisce divaricata dentro un tir in un area di sosta dell A1non interessa minimamente...!Mi rendo conto che il mio metro è valido per me.....può essere un ordine di misura errato per un altro...!


----------



## oscuro (18 Ottobre 2012)

*Free*

Evviva te che ami evviva,per ogni vento avrai sempre una vela,evviva te sei il tuo corpo, è una bandiera.....!!


----------



## contepinceton (18 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si conte è vero ognuno è norma di se stesso....io do ancora importanza all'esclusività in un rapporto.. è un mio limite....capisco che a qualcuno se la moglie finisce divaricata dentro un tir in un area di sosta dell A1non interessa minimamente...!Mi rendo conto che il mio metro è valido per me.....può essere un ordine di misura errato per un altro...!


Non un tuo limite...caspita...
Una tua caratteristica no? Che è dei più...no?

Direi che se la moglie finisce come dici tu...
Per alcuni, me compreso, non è un buon motivo per mandarla a cagare...

MA

Se mi è fedele...

MA

Rompe i coglioni...
Invece si...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (18 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> _Io con te sarò sincero
> resterò quel che sono
> disonesto mai lo giuro
> ma se tradisci non perdono
> ...


I miei cantanti preferiti "datati" messi in ordine.

Baglioni, zero, celentano.

Dei moderni amo quasi tutti, ma sono sempre attaccato ai datati, sono vecchio io.:mummia:


----------



## oscuro (18 Ottobre 2012)

*Conte*

Posso dirti una cosa?Io un pò ti invidio....io son sicuro che se tu beccassi tua moglie con un pisello incastrato nel sedere non ti farebbe ne caldo ne freddo,chiuderesti la porta,e dopo in maniera pacata e composta gli esterneresti il tuo disappunto!Io questa vostra freddezza,questo vostro fatalismo...un pò l'invidio....!E sono sincero....!


----------



## oscuro (18 Ottobre 2012)

*Claudiè*

1000 giorni di me e di te.....di baglioni...un capolavoro!!:up:


----------



## Ultimo (18 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro, il conte per norma, intende quello che sta bene a te, che sta bene a lui e che sta bene a chiunque altra persona, e che questo star bene non per forza deve coincidere nella forma.

E' come una ricerca vera di se stessi andando controcorrente, la trovi ti piace, ci stai.

Se parliamo invece dio normalità, è normale che quello che dice il conte non può andare, perchè ci basiamo su vincoli che la società moderna ci ha inculcato. Tramite genitori religione etc. 

Ma ho sempre detto una cosa io al conte, tutto può andar bene fino a quando a pagare non sono gli altri. In pratica muoviti e gestisciti come vuoi ma fallo nel rispetto di chi ti sta accanto senza ferirlo.


----------



## Ultimo (18 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> 1000 giorni di me e di te.....di baglioni...un capolavoro!!:up:



Tra te e fre ho i brividi, tacci vostri :smile:


----------



## exStermy (18 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Celenatano?E chi è in confronto a renato zero?Celenatano a renatino gli deve solo languidamente baciare il culo....!!


per me entrambi potrebbero benissimo sciacquare ciole a mare...

o kazzare ricci di mare kor kulo...

faccio pure sceglie'...

ahahahahah


----------



## Ultimo (18 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> per me entrambi potrebbero benissimo sciacquare ciole a mare...
> 
> o kazzare ricci di mare kor kulo...
> 
> ...


Ecchilo!! :calcio:


----------



## exStermy (18 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non un tuo limite...caspita...
> Una tua caratteristica no? Che è dei più...no?
> 
> Direi che se la moglie finisce come dici tu...
> ...


come dicevo ieri...

condivisione comunitaria e cooperativa della fregna della mugliera si, condivisione comunitaria e cooperativa dei beni materiali, cor cazzo...

coerenza questa sconosciuta...

ahahahahah


----------



## oscuro (18 Ottobre 2012)

*Stermy*

E grazie al cazzo a te piace LEONE DI LERNIA.....!!


----------



## oscuro (18 Ottobre 2012)

*Claudio*

Ma...io ho una sorta di blocco psicologico...sono antico e neanche diversamente...!Pensare che la mia donna ha lucidato un altra cappella mi inibisce sessualmente....sono strano io!!!


----------



## exStermy (18 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> E grazie al cazzo a te piace LEONE DI LERNIA.....!!


se Nino D'Angelo o Mario Merola mo'...

ahahahah


----------



## Nocciola (18 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> 1000 giorni di me e di te.....di baglioni...un capolavoro!!:up:


Quoto:up:

P.S. Ultimamente però non lo si può guardare


----------



## Ultimo (18 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma...io ho una sorta di blocco psicologico...sono antico e neanche diversamente...!Pensare che la mia donna ha lucidato un altra cappella mi inibisce sessualmente....sono strano io!!!


Ma la penso come te, sono "normale" come te. Ma la nostra norma, è anormale per il conte, per altri che la pensano diversamente. Noi ci affidiamo alle nostre convenzioni, che sono giuste.


----------



## oscuro (18 Ottobre 2012)

*Claudio*

E no!Sono giuste per noi certe convinzioni....c'è pure chi è contento che hanno siringato la moglie a livello anale...e non scherzo...!


----------



## Tebe (18 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma la penso come te, sono "normale" come te. Ma la nostra norma, è anormale per il conte, per altri che la pensano diversamente. Noi ci affidiamo alle nostre convenzioni, *che sono giuste.*



indubitabile proprio


----------



## exStermy (18 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> oscuro, il conte per norma, intende quello che sta bene a te, che sta bene a lui e che sta bene a chiunque altra persona, e che questo star bene non per forza deve coincidere nella forma.
> 
> E' come una ricerca vera di se stessi andando controcorrente, la trovi ti piace, ci stai.
> 
> ...


il fatto e' che non fanno assolutamente testo le stronzate dette da chi cambia le regole in corsa perche' dimostra solo che s'adatta ad una condizione modificata rispetto alla condizione originaria...


----------



## Ultimo (18 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> indubitabile proprio


Sei ironica?


----------



## Tebe (18 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sei ironica?


Visto che tu lo eri, si. Lo sono


----------



## Ultimo (18 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> il fatto e' che non fanno assolutamente testo le stronzate dette da chi cambia le regole in corsa perche' dimostra solo che s'adatta ad una condizione modificata rispetto alla condizione originaria...



Bhe se si evolve può cambiare, ma non a convenienza e spesso. Ma credo stiamo parlando di casi isolati, perchè nella norma è come dici tu.


----------



## oscuro (18 Ottobre 2012)

*Stermy*

Ok...io non ci riuscirei comunque.....!!


----------



## Ultimo (18 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Visto che tu lo eri, si. Lo sono



Ma io non ero ironico, ero e sono serissimo.

Posso comprendere il conte, posso comprendere qualsiasi altra persona e situazione, ma cambiare quello che al momento è giusto per i più, no.


----------



## oscuro (18 Ottobre 2012)

*Farfalla*

Già....non si può vedere baglioni!!:up:


----------



## exStermy (18 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Bhe se si evolve può cambiare, ma non a convenienza e spesso. Ma credo stiamo parlando di casi isolati, perchè nella norma è come dici tu.


L'evoluzione e' na' cosa e non c'entra co' sta roba....

per me e' piu' calzante degenerazione...

es...uno che dopo un tot de matrimonio, per provare piacere, vuole condivide la mugliera in un club de scambisti e' un evoluto o un degenerato?

ammazza che evoluto...

ahahahah


----------



## Ultimo (18 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> L'evoluzione e' na' cosa e non c'entra co' sta roba....
> 
> per me e' piu' calzante degenerazione...
> 
> ...


Per me hai ragione, quante volte lo devo dire ?


----------



## Ave oscuro (18 Ottobre 2012)

*.*

Maestro oscuro buona sera,sono qui pronto a venerarle le terga posso?


----------



## oscuro (18 Ottobre 2012)

*ohhh*

Mio caro discepolo come stai?certo che puoi,prego!


----------



## exStermy (18 Ottobre 2012)

Ave oscuro ha detto:


> Maestro oscuro buona sera,sono qui pronto a venerarle le terga posso?


gia' timbrato?

sei un pelo in anticipo...

ahahahah


----------



## Ave oscuro (18 Ottobre 2012)

*.*

Maestro perchè ex stermy inibisce i miei languidi desideri?Maestro oscuro, posso avere l'ardire di porle un quesito?Ma è meglio un culo gelato o un gelato in culo?


----------



## Simy (18 Ottobre 2012)

Bentornato allievo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (18 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma io non ero ironico, ero e sono serissimo.
> 
> Posso comprendere il conte, posso comprendere qualsiasi altra persona e situazione, ma cambiare quello che al momento è giusto per i più, no.



cvd


----------



## oscuro (18 Ottobre 2012)

*Caro*

Bel quesito,dipende dar culo e dar gelato...!!


----------



## Ave oscuro (18 Ottobre 2012)

*.*

Ave simy!Maestro oscuro può esplicitare più chiaramente la sua risposta arguta?


----------



## Simy (18 Ottobre 2012)

Ave oscuro ha detto:


> Ave simy!Maestro oscuro può esplicitare più chiaramente la sua risposta arguta?


siamo in ritardo oggi? come mai?


----------



## Ave oscuro (18 Ottobre 2012)

*.*

Ave simy...sono impegnato,io studio i libri del maestro oscuro,e quando posso chiede il permesso di comunicare con il maestro!


----------



## oscuro (18 Ottobre 2012)

*Allora*

Ti chiamerò Patroclo!Ascolta Patroclo,dipende dal gelato se hai un culo espansivo,e dipende dar culo se hai un gelato grande...!:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (18 Ottobre 2012)

Ave oscuro ha detto:


> Ave simy...sono impegnato,io studio i libri del maestro oscuro,e quando posso chiede il permesso di comunicare con il maestro!



ti capisco...sono libri tosti da studiare... ma sei un allievo in gamba! sarai un grande soddisfazione per il maestro


----------



## Ave oscuro (18 Ottobre 2012)

*.*

Maestro....che risposta da estasi!Ho un'erezione,adesso capisco l'amore che  provano per lei, mi permetta:chi non la ama non capisce un enorme cazzo!!


----------



## battiato63 (18 Ottobre 2012)

*salute*

a te Ave Oscuro  fedele adepto del gran Maestro:up:


----------



## oscuro (18 Ottobre 2012)

*Patroclo*

Patroclo,non si può piacere a tutti,e quando si piace a tutti non è mai un bel segnale...!


----------



## exStermy (18 Ottobre 2012)

Ave oscuro ha detto:


> Maestro....che risposta da estasi!Ho un'erezione


uela', allora stasera festeggi l'evento?

ahahahah


----------



## Simy (18 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Patroclo,non* si può piacere a tutti*,e quando si piace a tutti non è mai un bel segnale...!


ecco cominciamo a mettere i puntini sulle i


----------



## battiato63 (18 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ecco cominciamo a mettere i puntini sulle i


scontata


----------



## Minerva (18 Ottobre 2012)

però il conte si è sposato in chiesa ed, al contrario di me, è in possesso di fede.allora mi chiedo il senso, la coerenza e la serietà di una promessa del genere buttata nel cesso con un compromesso che dubito sia contemplato dai suoi pari.
se già fatico a capirlo tra noi poveri senzadio...figuriamoci in chi ha voluto la sacralità di un rito del quale si dovrebbe sentire grande responsabilità


----------



## exStermy (18 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> però il conte si è sposato in chiesa ed, al contrario di me, è in possesso di fede.allora mi chiedo il senso, la coerenza e la serietà di una promessa del genere buttata nel cesso con un compromesso che dubito sia contemplato dai suoi pari.
> se già fatico a capirlo tra noi poveri senzadio...figuriamoci in chi ha voluto la sacralità di un rito del quale si dovrebbe sentire grande responsabilità


non solo, ma gia' dal corso prematrimoniale la mugliera glije diceva che poteva tromba' in giro cosi' nun scassava le gonadi a lei...

percio' pensa co' che cazzo de presupposti se so' sposati questi due in chiesa...

ahahahah

poi nun se spiega (vabbe' e' retorica...ahahahah) perche' la mugliera s'e' stufata de un matrimonio cosi' "evoluto" e er conte se voleva separa'...

ma dai...ma perche'?...ma come mai?

ahahahahahah


----------



## oscuro (18 Ottobre 2012)

*Minerva*

Vabbè minerva..ma il conte per due mesi è stato fedele,dopo due mesi dal matrimonio,son incominciati a volare cazzi in ogni senso di marcia....!Credo che volassero cazzi a iosa anche prima del matrimonio,ma è una mia illazione!!


----------



## exStermy (18 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vabbè minerva..ma il conte per due mesi è stato fedele,dopo due mesi dal matrimonio,son incominciati a volare cazzi in ogni senso di marcia....!Credo che volassero cazzi a iosa anche prima del matrimonio,ma è una mia illazione!!


ma se la scopamica la voleva fa' testimone alle nozze e la mugliera s'e' incazzata come na' iena?...

ahahahah

ma poi perche' s'e' inkazzata l'evoluta?...e' quello che nun se capisce...

ahahahaah


----------



## oscuro (18 Ottobre 2012)

*Stermy*

Adoro il sacro e profano...si fanno giuramenti davanti a dio e volano cazzi in ogni direzione,culi famelici,mutande che calano con leggiadria.. io gente come il conte starei ad ascoltarla per ore,e son sicuro che mi convincerebbe pure....!Come rigirare ogni cosa credendoci profondamente...questi son artisti,artisti della "diversità"cultori della"convenienza"hanno delle facce da culo impenetrabili e composte!Nei loro animi non c'è vergogna....e dico tutto senza polemica e con nessuna volontà di denigrare!


----------



## exStermy (18 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Adoro il sacro e profano...si fanno giuramenti davanti a dio e volano cazzi in ogni direzione,culi famelici,mutande che calano con leggiadria.. io gente come il conte starei ad ascoltarla per ore,e son sicuro che mi convincerebbe pure....!Come rigirare ogni cosa credendoci profondamente...questi son artisti,artisti della "diversità"cultori della"convenienza"hanno delle facce da culo impenetrabili e composte!Nei loro animi non c'è vergogna....e dico tutto senza polemica e con nessuna volontà di denigrare!


ma infatti c'hanno delle facce da culo pazzesche...

a comincia' dar capo loro che la domenica spara cazzate immani tipo che chi ha di piu' deve dare a chi ha di meno...ahahahahah

pazzesco...e manco se vergognano sti beoti...

ahahahahah


----------



## oscuro (18 Ottobre 2012)

*Stermy*

Ascolta stermy,io rimango incantato a leggerli,incantato dai loro discorsi,dalla loro logica se così possiamo definirla,dalle loro risposte soavi con un retrogusto da presa per il culo,sono affascinato dalla naturalezza di certe dinamiche,c'è sempre una buona ragione per fare ciò che non sarebbe troppo giusto fare....!E allora ecco che d'amblè appare un "DIVERSAMENTE" che rende tutto più soft,più digeribile,più credibile...e in quell'istante  l'incredibile diventa credibile,reale ed io rimango ammirato e ammaliato come davanti ad un gioco di prestigio di un ottimo prestigiatore.....gli artisti della cazzata signori e signore!!


----------



## contepinceton (18 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Posso dirti una cosa?Io un pò ti invidio....io son sicuro che se tu beccassi tua moglie con un pisello incastrato nel sedere non ti farebbe ne caldo ne freddo,chiuderesti la porta,e dopo in maniera pacata e composta gli esterneresti il tuo disappunto!Io questa vostra freddezza,questo vostro fatalismo...un pò l'invidio....!E sono sincero....!


Oscù ci sono già passato...
E so come ho reagito nel campo, no?
Lo so io e lo sa lei.

Lo sappiamo già abbastanza in due.


----------



## lothar57 (18 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> però il conte si è sposato in chiesa ed, al contrario di me, è in possesso di fede.allora mi chiedo il senso, la coerenza e la serietà di una promessa del genere buttata nel cesso con un compromesso che dubito sia contemplato dai suoi pari.
> se già fatico a capirlo tra noi poveri senzadio...figuriamoci in chi ha voluto la sacralità di un rito del quale si dovrebbe sentire grande responsabilità


ciao Mini..anch'io sposato in chiesa,ma cosa cambia scusa???poi a loro va bene cosi'...funzionano penso perfettamente.


----------



## exStermy (18 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ascolta stermy,io rimango incantato a leggerli,incantato dai loro discorsi,dalla loro logica se così possiamo definirla,dalle loro risposte soavi con un retrogusto da presa per il culo,sono affascinato dalla naturalezza di certe dinamiche,c'è sempre una buona ragione per fare ciò che non sarebbe troppo giusto fare....!E allora ecco che d'amblè appare un "DIVERSAMENTE" che rende tutto più soft,più digeribile,più credibile...e in quell'istante  l'incredibile diventa credibile,reale ed io rimango ammirato e ammaliato come davanti ad un gioco di prestigio di un ottimo prestigiatore.....gli artisti della cazzata signori e signore!!


ma perche', credi che pijino pe' culo a noi?

a me m'arimbarza e scommetto che hanno levato pure gli specchi a casina e se truccano a memoria...

ahahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (18 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> però il conte si è sposato in chiesa ed, al contrario di me, è in possesso di fede.allora mi chiedo il senso, la coerenza e la serietà di una promessa del genere buttata nel cesso con un compromesso che dubito sia contemplato dai suoi pari.
> se già fatico a capirlo tra noi poveri senzadio...figuriamoci in chi ha voluto la sacralità di un rito del quale si dovrebbe sentire grande responsabilità


Sono misteri della fede.
La fede è un dono di Dio.
Non un mio possesso.
Non sono un posseduto dagli spiriti...

Casomai sono posseduto dagli spiriti immondi.

Sta scritto che Dio può scendere fino all'uomo, non è concesso all'uomo alzarsi fino a Dio.
E Dio confonde i pensieri dei superbi.

Sono dell'opinione che ogni coppia abbia il diritto di decidere essa che cosa intende mettere dentro in quella formula.

E nessuno di noi due ha tirato coriandoli nel bicchiere dell'altro.

Del resto hai una visione della fede, quasi olografica.
E che ai miei occhi appare come un nonsense.

Del resto non esistono i miei pari.
Nella nostra religione si insegna a non fare i sepolcri imbiancati.

E si insegna: Misericordia e non sacrificio.

Laonde per cui impicciati degli affari tuoi e non fare i conti in tasca al conte.


----------



## sognod'estate (18 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro è innamorato


----------



## contepinceton (18 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vabbè minerva..ma il conte per due mesi è stato fedele,dopo due mesi dal matrimonio,son incominciati a volare cazzi in ogni senso di marcia....!Credo che volassero cazzi a iosa anche prima del matrimonio,ma è una mia illazione!!


Sono sempre rimasto fedele no?
Cosa stai dicendo?


----------



## exStermy (18 Ottobre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao Mini..anch'io sposato in chiesa,ma cosa cambia scusa???poi a loro va bene cosi'...funzionano penso perfettamente.


cambia che nei vostri casi, oltre che pija' pe' culo le mugliere, prendete pe' culo l'altissimo....

hai detto cotica...

ahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (18 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma se la scopamica la voleva fa' testimone alle nozze e la mugliera s'e' incazzata come na' iena?...
> 
> ahahahah
> 
> ...


Ma cosa stai dicendo su...ma quale scopamica...
Cosa stai dicendo su...

Non è andata così...
Io ho preteso che la mia testimone fosse una data persona no?

La moglie si è incazzata quando siamo usciti fuori dalla chiesa e c'erano 4 cretine che facevano le deficenti no?

Ma in fondo era la resa dei conti per gli scherzi che io avevo combinato al loro matrimonio no?

Però vivi proprio in un mondo fantastico tu eh?


----------



## exStermy (18 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sono misteri della fede.
> La fede è un dono di Dio.
> Non un mio possesso.
> Non sono un posseduto dagli spiriti...
> ...


colpito ed affondato...

ahahahahah

armeno te poij fregia' del concetto de matrimonio ecclesiastico ed elastico come na molla de na' mutanda...

ahahahah


----------



## Minerva (18 Ottobre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao Mini..anch'io sposato in chiesa,ma cosa cambia scusa???poi a loro va bene cosi'...funzionano penso perfettamente.


premesso che certamente deve stare bene a loro.
ma se siamo in un thread dove si teorizza come ideale una certa ambiguità mi ritorna lo sbigottimento per l'ipocrisia di un matrimonio in chiesa su queste basi.....come cosa cambia?
che nessuno ti obbliga a fare certe scelte e quando le fai sarebbe bene farle in piana coscienza


----------



## exStermy (18 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma cosa stai dicendo su...ma quale scopamica...
> Cosa stai dicendo su...
> 
> Non è andata così...
> ...


ah bello, te raccontasti tutto borioso che volevi fa fa' la testimone ad una che te scopavi...

vabbe' proseguiamo domani che nun c'ho tempo da perde...

ahahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (18 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> colpito ed affondato...
> 
> ahahahahah
> 
> ...


Ma quale colpito...cosa dici su...
Concetto de matrimonio ecclesiastico?

Ma che ne sai tu...
Lascia stare che parli proprio per luoghi comuni...e forme becere di cose che non senti e non fanno parte della tua cultura...

Non capirai mai che la dimensione spirituale non è rinunciare a certe cose, ma privilegiarne altre...

Lascia stare no?
Cosa ti impicci di cose che non sai...lascia perdere...

MA 

Rispetta le persone che hanno scelte di vita diverse dalle tue...
Ciò sarebbe molto cristiano, e gran poco comunista no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (18 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sono misteri della fede.
> La fede è un dono di Dio.
> Non un mio possesso.
> Non sono un posseduto dagli spiriti...
> ...


complimenti per la tua che modelli a tuo piacimento


----------



## Minerva (18 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma quale colpito...cosa dici su...
> Concetto de matrimonio ecclesiastico?
> 
> Ma che ne sai tu...
> ...


certo


----------



## contepinceton (18 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> premesso che certamente deve stare bene a loro.
> ma se siamo in un thread dove si teorizza come ideale una certa ambiguità mi ritorna lo sbigottimento per l'ipocrisia di un matrimonio in chiesa su queste basi.....come cosa cambia?
> che nessuno ti obbliga a fare certe scelte e quando le fai sarebbe bene farle in piana coscienza


Si ma tu 
COnosci le basi su cui è impostato il mio matrimonio?

Cioè le basi son le nostre e non quelle tue o quelle esterne o peggio quelle ideali che la gente va predicando...

Ohi ciccia...
Del to matrimonio me ne sbatte un casso...

E' il mio che mi preme...no?

Tu hai esigenza di insegnare la vita agli altri, non io...

Io me la godo e me vivo la mia...

E' la donna che ho in casa che casomai devo seguire...non certo le altre...eh?

Cioè un conto è la coscienza di un individuo un conto è la coscienza collettiva...che ti lascio volentieri a te.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> complimenti per la tua che modelli a tuo piacimento


Non a mio piacimento...
La fede è un rapporto individuale...
Non collettivo...
Prima di parlare informati no?


----------



## Minerva (18 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si ma tu
> COnosci le basi su cui è impostato il mio matrimonio?
> 
> Cioè le basi son le nostre e non quelle tue o quelle esterne o peggio quelle ideali che la gente va predicando...
> ...


ma tu lascia stare me:quali sono le regole di un matrimonio in chiesa?
le tue no.con che arroganza le hai cambiate secondo i tuoi bisogni?


----------



## contepinceton (18 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ah bello, te raccontasti tutto borioso che volevi fa fa' la testimone ad una che te scopavi...
> 
> vabbe' proseguiamo domani che nun c'ho tempo da perde...
> 
> ahahahahah


No era la Eva...
La mia amica numero uno, ci conosciamo dai banchi di scuola...
E fummo anche conviventi all'università.
Ci baciammo anche il giorno delle nozze...

Ti serve altro?

Ti ripeto...
Il tuo canale di informazione su di me è stato spento.

Ora brancoli nel buio...

Io ho vissuto LA mia vita...
Ed è andata così....

Cosa vuoi farci....


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> premesso che certamente deve stare bene a loro.
> ma se siamo in un thread dove si teorizza come ideale una certa ambiguità mi ritorna lo sbigottimento per l'ipocrisia di un matrimonio in chiesa su queste basi.....come cosa cambia?
> che nessuno ti obbliga a fare certe scelte e quando le fai sarebbe bene farle in piana coscienza


Minerva mica tutti quelli che si sposano in chiesa,sono fedelissimi,nel senso che vanno a messa la domenica...e poi l'alternativa sarebbe stata la squallida sala del comune con il compagno sindaco....robe che solo il pensiero...


----------



## contepinceton (18 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma tu lascia stare me:quali sono le regole di un matrimonio in chiesa?
> le tue no.con che arroganza le hai cambiate secondo i tuoi bisogni?


Ciò ciccia...
Chi mi ha nominato?
Io ho nominato te...
O tu me?

Chi ha tirato in ballo il mio matrimonio ? 

Io?

Mollami tu...

Ti ho solo risposto...

La solita che getta il sassolino e poi nasconde la mano....vero?

Non mi cucchi...perchè son manco stupido di quello che credi tu.


----------



## lothar57 (18 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ciò ciccia...
> Chi mi ha nominato?
> Io ho nominato te...
> O tu me?
> ...



non ci perdere tempo...amico...quando fanno cosi'...


----------



## contepinceton (18 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma tu lascia stare me:quali sono le regole di un matrimonio in chiesa?
> le tue no.con che arroganza le hai cambiate secondo i tuoi bisogni?



però il conte si è sposato in chiesa ed, al contrario di me, è in possesso di fede.allora mi chiedo il senso, la coerenza e la serietà di una promessa del genere buttata nel cesso con un compromesso che dubito sia contemplato dai suoi pari.

Mi sono mai permesso io di scrivere...

Però Minerva ha concepito un figlio fuori del matrimonio?


----------



## contepinceton (18 Ottobre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> non ci perdere tempo...amico...quando fanno cosi'...


Ma si è la solita storia no?
Prima ti citano e poi s'incazzano se le rispondi per le rime...no?


----------



## Simy (18 Ottobre 2012)

quanta ipocrisia.... nascondersi dietro la chiesa


----------



## contepinceton (18 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> quanta ipocrisia.... nascondersi dietro la chiesa


Infatti.:up::up::up::up::up::up:
Ed è una cosa che non ho mai fatto.
E che non tollero da nessuno.

Ma che quelli che non frequentano la chiesa, lascino in pace chi la frequenta....

Perchè allora è come se io ti dicessi.....
Ah queste donne che sprecano denaro per comprare cibo ai cani anichè dare questo denaro ai poveri accattoni...ai bambini che muoiono di fame....quanta ipocrisia...per il cane il cibo c'è...e per loro...no....

Quanta ipocrisia Simy...


----------



## Minerva (18 Ottobre 2012)

lascia stare me era per dire a parte quel che dico io.punto


----------



## contepinceton (18 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> lascia stare me era per dire a parte quel che dico io.punto



Se vuoi che ti lasci stare...
NON nominarmi...
E non pormi come pietra di paragone o di esempio.

Io faccio testo solo per me stesso e non ho certo bisogno di aderire a certi modus operandi o a certi schemi comportamentali per sentirmi bene con me stesso...

Ripeto...

Chi ha scritto...Ad esempio il matrimonio del conte?


Mi sono mai permesso io di citare il tuo matrimonio eh?

Chi ti credi di essere eh?

Tu vivi come cazzo pare a te....e non fare la morale agli altri...
Che come sai nonostante tutto...non sei rimasta immune dal tradimento...

Quindi arpega.


----------



## Simy (18 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Infatti.:up::up::up::up::up::up:
> Ed è una cosa che non ho mai fatto.
> E che non tollero da nessuno.
> 
> ...


Veramente Conte mi riferivo alla distinzione tra matrimonio in chiesa e non....questa è l'ipocricia perchè non ci sono unioni di serie A e unioni di serie B....


----------



## contepinceton (18 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Veramente Conte mi riferivo alla distinzione tra matrimonio in chiesa e non....questa è l'ipocricia perchè non ci sono unioni di serie A e unioni di serie B....


E chi è che pensa che ci sono unioni di serie A e di serie B?

Ripeto...

L'unica cosa VERA e IMPORTANTE non è quello che REALMENTE unisce due persone nel bene e nel male?

CHI SE NE FREGA delle carte scritte?

Pensi forse che Dio mi chiederà conto della formuletta?

Lo ritieni così piccolo?

Per me l'ipocrisia sta nello sposarsi sapendo dentro nel cuore, tanto se poi non funziona ci separiamo no?

Questo per me è ipocrita.

Ipocrita per me è stare con una persona solo fin quando soddisfa tutti i nostri bisogni, ma non appena ci delude...lascialo...mollalo...ecc..ecc..ecc...

Ma Cristo Santo...

A sto mondo bisogna pensarla tutti i un certo modo? Eh?
Altrimenti giù insulti e botte?


----------



## Minerva (18 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Se vuoi che ti lasci stare...
> NON nominarmi...
> E non pormi come pietra di paragone o di esempio.
> 
> ...


non ho detto di lasciarmi stare.


----------



## exStermy (18 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma cosa stai dicendo su...ma quale scopamica...
> Cosa stai dicendo su...
> 
> Non è andata così...
> ...


Ao' che tu spari cazzate a raffica ed a banderuola, cioe' che cambiano de vorta in vorta in base ar discorso, nun e' na' novita', altro che mondo fantastico dell'artri...ahahahah...

tu raccontasti al corso prematrimoniale che cazzo te disse muglieret' e mo' fai l'ennesima retromarcia....

nun tira' in ballo informatori o informatrici a cazzo de cane che nun c'e' bisogno...

e ricordate che il cazzaro, come te deve avere buona memoria...

comunque a proprosito del pippone sull'ipocrisia che hai fatto, perche' s'e' stufata la tua "evoluta" mugliera tanto da firma' la separazione dall'avvocato o te, sommo "evoluto" te sei stufato d'ave' na mugliera cosi' evoluta e t'appropinquavi affa' co' la separazione n'atto cosi' proletario?

ahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (18 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non a mio piacimento...
> La fede è un rapporto individuale...
> Non collettivo...
> Prima di parlare informati no?


la fede e' personale ma col matrimonio t'impegni davanti a dio ecco perche' poi la tua chiesetta nun te da la comunione se hai rotto il patto co' dio...perche' nun sei piu' in comunione cor tipo...

ammazza che questione tanto personale e faccio pure come cazzo me pare a me.....

ahahahah

mo' pure er diritto canonico c'hai a molla de mutanda?...

ahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (18 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Ao' che tu spari cazzate a raffica ed a banderuola, cioe' che cambiano de vorta in vorta in base ar discorso, nun e' na' novita', altro che mondo fantastico dell'artri...ahahahah...
> 
> tu raccontasti al corso prematrimoniale che cazzo te disse muglieret' e mo' fai l'ennesima retromarcia....
> 
> ...


Ti confondi sai?
Cosa mi disse mia moglie al corso prematrimoniale?
Mia moglie non ha firmato nessuna separazione.
Non ritengo la separazione un atto proletario, anzi eh con quel costano gli avvocati, ho sempre pensato che fosse na roba da ricchi...io...nella mia ingenuità eh?

Mia moglie una volta ha ricevuto una raccomandata da un avvocato...perchè non mi credeva capace di tanto no?

Ma perchè dovrei darmi pensiero di queste cose?

Sono cose molto lontane nel tempo.

Vivo OGGI.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> la fede e' personale ma col matrimonio t'impegni davanti a dio ecco perche' poi la tua chiesetta nun te da la comunione se hai rotto il patto co' dio...perche' nun sei piu' in comunione cor tipo...
> 
> ammazza che questione tanto personale e faccio pure come cazzo me pare a me.....
> 
> ...



:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
Mai visto in vita mia un prete che....:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
Se uno va alla comunione gliela nega...:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:

A me basta la fede in Dio...
Che me frega a me del diritto canonico?

Quando so de là a Dio devo render conto...
Mica al diritto canonico eh?

Il vero discorso è che tu puoi rompere i patti con Dio finchè te pare...
E' lui che non li rompe con te...

E questa, ti piaccia o meno, 
E' l'unica garanzia di salvezza per un uomo.

Vedi Stermy, facciamo conto che Admin sia Dio.
Tu puoi scrivere qui, perchè Admin tiene aperto un forum, non viceversa.
Lui può sempre svegliarsi storto na mattina e chiudere il forum, no?
Tu invece non puoi chiudere il forum.:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## exStermy (18 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ti confondi sai?
> Cosa mi disse mia moglie al corso prematrimoniale?
> Mia moglie non ha firmato nessuna separazione.
> Non ritengo la separazione un atto proletario, anzi eh con quel costano gli avvocati, ho sempre pensato che fosse na roba da ricchi...io...nella mia ingenuità eh?
> ...


ao', quindi tu rompi i coglioni agli avvocati facendo scrive lettere di separazioni pe' sport?..ahahahah

Me lo ricordo che nun ha firmato perche' tu hai detto che il giorno che dovevate fissa' l'appuntamento co' l'avvocato pe' la separazione avete avuto la telefonata della condanna a tu moje ed avete mollato er colpo della separazione appunto...percio' e' come se l'aveste fatto, anche perche' vivete da separati in casa e le tue mignotte nun se preoccupano tanto de farse vede'...

mo' che cazz' vai futten?...ahahahah

hai fatto sempre lo spaccone evoluto cor matrimonio evoluto...che tu qua e la e su e giu' e mo' fai er fesso pe' non anna' in guerra nel treddo canonico della morale associata ar matrimonio e piagni e nun voj esse pijato ad esempio pe' dimostra' l'assenza  della tua morale in uno pseudo matrimonio come er tuo?...

rilassate...

ahahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (18 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
> Mai visto in vita mia un prete che....:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
> Se uno va alla comunione gliela nega...:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
> 
> ...


vedi perche' co' te nun se po' ragiona' seriamente?

sei un pajas e spari cazzate immani pensando che siano tutti coglioni fatti e finiti come te e quelli con cui te circondi...

percio' vai a cagare, va' e vaffanculo a chi perde tempo co' te, a comincia' da me...


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
> *Mai visto in vita mia un prete che....:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
> Se uno va alla comunione gliela nega*...:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
> 
> ...


Io sì, più di uno. I separati, divorziati non fanno comunione. Ho visto con i miei occhi rifiutarla ad un funerale. Sono in peccato MORTALE del resto.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ao', quindi tu rompi i coglioni agli avvocati facendo scrive lettere di separazioni pe' sport?..ahahahah
> 
> Me lo ricordo che nun ha firmato perche' tu hai detto che il giorno che dovevate fissa' l'appuntamento co' l'avvocato pe' la separazione avete avuto la telefonata della condanna a tu moje ed avete mollato er colpo della separazione appunto...percio' e' come se l'aveste fatto, anche perche' vivete da separati in casa e le tue mignotte nun se preoccupano tanto de farse vede'...
> 
> ...


Ripeto sei confuso...
Un avvocato, se io pago, ti manda una lettera di diffida pure a te mio caro stermy...eh?
Poi il mio avvocato è n'amica no? Cosa non fanno per me tu non lo sai eh?

Ma ti confondi l'episodio della lettera risale al 2003.
Poi successero altre cose.
Nel 2008 ossia cinque anni dopo entrammo in una nuova fase del nostro rapporto, in cui tra discorsi vari ci dicemmo, qua va a finire che ci separiamo. E iniziammo con calma a vedere il da farsi. E appunto il mio avvocato ci seguiva.

Poi nell'ottobre del 2009 mia moglie si accorse di quella cosa sotto il seno...ma subito non si preoccupà più di tanto, no?
Ecco una volta fatto l'ago aspirato, dissero, se non è niente ci sentiamo fra un mese, se è qualcosa chiamiamo noi.
E chiamarono dopo cinque giorni, dicendo venga qui domani.
E andammo e lì sentimmo quello che c'era da sentire.

Devi sapere che avevamo deciso di fare un periodo che noi chiamammo "lontani"...esulando così dalla nostra promessa matrimoniale no?

Che era prometto di starti sulle palle sempre in salute e malattia ecc..ecc..ecc...ecc...
Io da bravo marito maritoso e lei da brava moglie maritosa eh?
Mica eravamo amanti o fidanzati eh?

Ma marito e moglie...

Finito il periodo dei "distanti" ci siamo resi conto che stavamo meglio così.

A casa mia l'ospite è sacro, no?

E non avendo problemi, di scrivere di nascosto dalla mujera, in un forum de corna, come magari fai tu...
Lei conosce le persone del forum no?

Io non cosidero affatto il mio un matrimonio evoluto.

Me spiass...
Ho solo portato la mia esperienza di vita, e condivisa con voi tutti...

Me spiass...par ti...
Che i fatti hanno mostrato che veramente vivo in un certo modo come dico qui e non faccio certo lo spaccone eh?

Come sai...
Non mi occupo di morale...

Ma di etica.

Poi cucciolo che ne sai tu se poi con le mignotte non facciamo pure le orgette in tre?
O scambi de coppia o ste puttanate qua?

Che te frega a te?

Non hai mai capito che il tuo matrimonio non funziona per i principi morali a cui lo hai assoggettato, ma solo perchè tu mojere te sopporta eh?

Vedrai che quel giorno che si stanca...
Corna o non corna...

Te fanculizza eh?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (18 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> vedi perche' co' te nun se po' ragiona' seriamente?
> 
> sei un pajas e spari cazzate immani pensando che siano tutti coglioni fatti e finiti come te e quelli con cui te circondi...
> 
> percio' vai a cagare, va' e vaffanculo a chi perde tempo co' te, a comincia' da me...


No ma scusa...
Ragioniamo seriamente su competenze comuni eh?
Ma sta tento, IO passo le mie domeniche in chiesa a suonare l'organo.
TU, manco entri mai in una chiesa...

Che cassso sai tu di come si svolge la santa messa eh?

A che sto a parlare eh?

Io non vado insegnare ai baresi come si fa il contrabbando eh?

So che loro hanno le auto rinforzate antifinanza...
E noi non abbiamo bisogno di loro no?

Vuoi che ti parli seriamente?

Smetti tu di fare il cretino no?

A cosa devo rispondere seriamente ad un babbuino?

Non lo so eh?

Fa un discorso serio e parliamone...


----------



## exStermy (18 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ripeto sei confuso...
> Un avvocato, se io pago, ti manda una lettera di diffida pure a te mio caro stermy...eh?
> Poi il mio avvocato è n'amica no? Cosa non fanno per me tu non lo sai eh?
> 
> ...


e' inutile che ti rimesti nella merda pensando che sia nutella perche' te vergogni.....

te, non una volta ma diverse, hai specificatamente detto che te stavi a separa' e co' la notizia del cancro a tu moje avete fatto retromarcia...

percio' che ciancichi?

come la retromarcia co' la figura de merda incorporata che stai affa' negando che tu col tuo cazzo di matrimonio de merda m'hai sempre sbeffeggiato er mio, nun essendo secondo te, io e mi' moje evoluti come voi...

ma levate dar cazzo, va, buffone...


----------



## contepinceton (18 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io sì, più di uno. I separati, divorziati non fanno comunione. Ho visto con i miei occhi rifiutarla ad un funerale. Sono in peccato MORTALE del resto.


Mah...
Non lo so...
Mai visto di ste cose...
Ma va anche detto che da 30 anni...
Ogni domenica
Suono sempre nella stessa chiesa...

Proprio non mi vedo i francescani a far ste cose...

Ma è anche vero che vengo da un paese il cui parroco, non voleva ammettere alla comunione una bambina perchè affetta dalla sindrome di Down, quella volta tirai su un casino tale, che finimmo sui quotidiani nazionali...e l'unica persona che mi ha querelato in vita mia è stato il parroco, e io come risposta gli ho mandato la spisals che ha trovato cantieri abusivi e senza norme di sicurezza...

Io so comunque, che i miei frati, stanno affrontando seriamente sta questione dell'accostamento ai sacramenti.

Vedi Sbriciolata, io mi occupo molto poco, dell'autorità della chiesa.
A me preme salvaguardare il mio rapporto con Dio.

Le questioni della coscienza individuale sono molto delicate.
Vedo che le persone che vogliono si accostano ai sacramenti, quelle che non se la sentono, non lo fanno, ma non penso che stiano lì a dirsi...odddio io non posso perchè sono in peccato mortale...

Del resto, mia cara, il Vangelo dice anche questo:

Se leggi Matteo al cap.5 versetti 31 e 32, e più avanti 19 1.9 

	E' stato pure detto: "Chiunque ripudia la propria moglie, le dia l'atto del divorzio".
32	Ma io vi dico: Chiunque manda via la propria moglie, eccetto in caso di fornicazione, la fa essere adultera e chiunque sposa una donna ripudiata commette adulterio.

Allora gli si accostarono alcuni farisei per tentarlo, e gli dissero: è lecito ad un uomo ripudiare la propria moglie per qualsiasi motivo?.
4	Ed egli, rispondendo, disse loro: Non avete voi letto che chi li creò da principio, li creò maschio e femmina?
5	E disse: "Perciò l'uomo lascerà il padre e la madre e si unirà con la propria moglie, e i due diverranno una sola carne".
6	E così non sono più due, ma una sola carne, quello dunque che Dio ha unito insieme, l'uomo non lo separi.
7	Essi gli dissero: Perché allora Mosè ha ordinato di darle un atto di divorzio e mandarla via?.
8	Egli disse loro: Per la durezza dei vostri cuori Mosè vi ha permesso di ripudiare le vostre mogli, ma da principio non era così.
9	Or io vi dico che chiunque manda via la propria moglie, eccetto in caso di fornicazione, e ne sposa un'altra, commette adulterio; e chi sposa colei che è stata mandata via, commette adulterio.


Ma una cosa te la dico...



Non penso sai, che uno, perchè è un sacerdote sia un santo eh?
Anzi...


----------



## contepinceton (18 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e' inutile che ti rimesti nella merda pensando che sia nutella perche' te vergogni.....
> 
> te, non una volta ma diverse, hai specificatamente detto che te stavi a separa' e co' la notizia del cancro a tu moje avete fatto retromarcia...
> 
> ...


Si guarda con la notizia del cancro dissi a mia moglie, stai tranquilla, che per una cosa del genere correrei in tuo aiuto anche se fossimo divorziati da anni.
Mi ritrovai tutto un colpo a pensare a qualcosa di più grave e importante dei motivi di dissidio e incomprensione tra me e lei.

Io ti ripeto che non ho mai considerato il mio matrimonio evoluto.

non amando il confronto con le realtà altrui, ero seriamente convinto che il mio matrimonio fosse uguale a quello di tante persone.

Ma in virtù della dissonanza cognitiva, io e mia moglie, cerchiamo sempre di trovare altre coppie che vivono realtà simili, perchè allora si può passare le serate raccontando i difetti immancabili di noi mariti e le disgrassie e le pecole delle mogli...

E' questione di mentalità capisci?

Che ne so io del tuo?

Per me sei un nulla che parla a vanvera no?

Tua moglie almeno sa che scrivi in un forum sotto il nick di ex stermy?

Ha visto tutta la pletora di pompino che ti ha scritto merkel?

Nn condividi con la signora?

Lei magari chissà cosa penserebbe di un marito che passa le giornate come te no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah...
> Non lo so...
> Mai visto di ste cose...
> Ma va anche detto che da 30 anni...
> ...


Io adoro i francescani, li ammiro infinitamente. La chiesa meno... sono abbastanza scomodi... ricordano come si dovrebbe vivere il cristianesimo:smile:


----------



## contepinceton (18 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io adoro i francescani, li ammiro infinitamente. La chiesa meno... sono abbastanza scomodi... ricordano come si dovrebbe vivere il cristianesimo:smile:


Ma sai una cosa?
Difronte a Cristo, il punto più vantaggioso è sempre quello del peccatore.
Sulla Chiesa ho solo questo sentimento...
Signore ti ringrazio che a me non hai affidato certe responsabilità che competono ai sacerdoti, ai vescovi ecc..ecc..ecc..
Pensa non ho mai voluto far parte di nessun movimento cattolico per sentirmi libero.

Una cosa ho visto dei miei frati.

L'amore per il lavoro.

Da me ci sono frati che hanno più di 80 anni.
E tutti i giorni sono disponibili ad ascoltare le persone.

E nessuno di loro, ama, il confessionale.

Eppure la fedeltà al servizio è estrema.

Ci sono sempre a tutte le ore.


----------



## exStermy (19 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si guarda con la notizia del cancro dissi a mia moglie, stai tranquilla, che per una cosa del genere correrei in tuo aiuto anche se fossimo divorziati da anni.
> Mi ritrovai tutto un colpo a pensare a qualcosa di più grave e importante dei motivi di dissidio e incomprensione tra me e lei.
> 
> Io ti ripeto che non ho mai considerato il mio matrimonio evoluto.
> ...


Infatti e' per quello che nun dico dove scrivo, pe' evita' de fa' legge le porcate degli sciroccati come te che anzi se vantano de annuncia', sapendo che la mugliera li legge, che godrebbe come un porco se se la scopasse un altro...

ahahahahah

vedi un po' chi se deve vergogna' de piu' co' la sua signora...uno che manco rimorchia ma prende solo per il culo gli sciroccati come te o uno che cerca de scoparse le fighe de qua sopra pe' farse l'harem e condivide pure la mugliera sua...

roba da matti...

ahahahah


----------



## exStermy (19 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No ma scusa...
> Ragioniamo seriamente su competenze comuni eh?
> Ma sta tento, IO passo le mie domeniche in chiesa a suonare l'organo.
> TU, manco entri mai in una chiesa...
> ...


ue' bello, te ci entri in chiesa pe' sona' l'organetto e pija' la pagnotta che te passano i ricottari parassiti, zanzata dalle tasse  di chi se ne fotte di voi e scommetto pure senza manco ritenuta d'acconto...neh magnagatt'?...

e c'azzecchi co' la chiesa come un crocifisso in un porcile...

ma trovate un lavoro vero e va' a laura', barbun....


----------



## oscuro (19 Ottobre 2012)

*Ok*

Adesso ho capito,il rapporto con la fede è una questione soggettiva....quindi dei dettami della fede scomodi ce ne sbattiamo i coglioni....!Quindi, ci sposiamo in chiesa perchè abbiamo fede e ci crediamo ma dopo qualche mese incominciano a volare piselli e mutande perchè ci credimao ma essendo tutto"soggettivo"sti gran cazzi.....!Allora:soggettivo,diversamente,organi e organetti,fighe e cazzetti,frizzi lazzi e 1000 cazzi..infondo questa è l'italia,questo siamo noi,povero paese......!!


----------



## Simy (19 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Adesso ho capito,il rapporto con la fede è una questione soggettiva....quindi dei dettami della fede scomodi ce ne sbattiamo i coglioni....!Quindi, ci sposiamo in chiesa perchè abbiamo fede e ci crediamo ma dopo qualche mese incominciano a volare piselli e mutande perchè ci credimao ma essendo tutto"soggettivo"sti gran cazzi.....!Allora:soggettivo,diversamente,organi e organetti,fighe e cazzetti,frizzi lazzi e 1000 cazzi..infondo questa è l'italia,questo siamo noi,povero paese......!!


Esatto! è proprio questa l'ipocrisia di cui parlavo!
:up:


----------



## Minerva (19 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah...
> Non lo so...
> Mai visto di ste cose...
> Ma va anche detto che da 30 anni...
> ...


su questo hai senz'altro ragione:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (19 Ottobre 2012)

*Simò*

Questo paese è ridotto così esattamente per questi motivi!Me ne frego di fare crociate e altro,non sono problemi miei..alla fine distorciamo qualsiasi cosa per la nostra convenienza,per il nostro egoismo!Infondo simò,siamo allo sbando....non c'è più una morale,un etica non c'è più un cazzo,il nulla!Poi ci meravigliamo se alla regione in una congiuntura economica così negativa,politici senza scrupoli rubano i nostri soldi....!Infondo fanno quello che farebbero molti di noi....sono lo specchio di quello che siamo noi....sono diversamente onesti.....è quello che ci meritiamo noi italiani!!


----------



## exStermy (19 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Questo paese è ridotto così esattamente per questi motivi!Me ne frego di fare crociate e altro,non sono problemi miei..alla fine distorciamo qualsiasi cosa per la nostra convenienza,per il nostro egoismo!Infondo simò,siamo allo sbando....non c'è più una morale,un etica non c'è più un cazzo,il nulla!Poi ci meravigliamo se alla regione in una congiuntura economica così negativa,politici senza scrupoli rubano i nostri soldi....!Infondo fanno quello che farebbero molti di noi....sono lo specchio di quello che siamo noi....sono diversamente onesti.....è quello che ci meritiamo noi italiani!!


Ma ormai i nodi so' venuti ar pettine e se vedono i risultati specialmente di queste merde tutte Dio, Patria e Famiglia...

de sto cazzo....oltre na' frega de comuni falliti in mano a loro, l'ultimo e' Alessandria, mo' e' fallita pure la regione Piemonte...

d'altronde da un governo de puttane e delinquenti votati da altre puttane e puttani che te poij aspetta'?


----------



## oscuro (19 Ottobre 2012)

*Ecco*

Ecco...però si pretende che i signori governanti siano meglio di noi e perchè mai?perchè?Sono l'espressione di questi tempi!Infondo prendiamo sempre quello che ci conviene...sempre mistificando,inquinando,edulcorando...,quello che non ci conviene sti cazzi..!Mi sposo perchè ci credo...tradisco mia moglie perchè anche se credo sti cazzi..non mi conviene credere.....!MA CI CREDI O NON CI CREDI?O SEI DIVERSAMENTE CREDENTE...o SEMPLICEMENTE NON SEI CREDENTE...ma chi siamo?


----------



## contepinceton (19 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Adesso ho capito,il rapporto con la fede è una questione soggettiva....quindi dei dettami della fede scomodi ce ne sbattiamo i coglioni....!Quindi, ci sposiamo in chiesa perchè abbiamo fede e ci crediamo ma dopo qualche mese incominciano a volare piselli e mutande perchè ci credimao ma essendo tutto"soggettivo"sti gran cazzi.....!Allora:soggettivo,diversamente,organi e organetti,fighe e cazzetti,frizzi lazzi e 1000 cazzi..infondo questa è l'italia,questo siamo noi,povero paese......!!


No Oscuro ognuno si sposa o non si sposa in Chiesa per un sacco di ragioni soggettive...
Del resto per la Chiesa se tu ti sposi in chiesa...non credendoci...me spiass...il sacramento non è valido...

Ma se tu prima di sposarti vai dal prete e gli dici che fai sta roba non credendoci...uhm...potrebbe anche dirti...senti Oscuro...non sposarti qui...ma allora sai com'è gli dici al prete...ma la zia pina potrebbe soffrirne...no?

La fede non è questione di dettami....

Il discorso mio caro, non è COME ci sposiamo...ma CHI sposiamo...no?

Se io sposo na mutanda ballerina...dovrei essere così stupido da credere che il giorno dopo che si è sposata...con me...dato che si è sposata con me cambierà sistema?


----------



## contepinceton (19 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ue' bello, te ci entri in chiesa pe' sona' l'organetto e pija' la pagnotta che te passano i ricottari parassiti, zanzata dalle tasse  di chi se ne fotte di voi e scommetto pure senza manco ritenuta d'acconto...neh magnagatt'?...
> 
> e c'azzecchi co' la chiesa come un crocifisso in un porcile...
> 
> ma trovate un lavoro vero e va' a laura', barbun....


No, me spiasse...
I francescani dalla notte dei tempi mi hanno fatto un regolare contratto di lavoro...
Vuoi che ti posti la busta paga?

Guarda che poi vedi i sorci verdi per l'invidia eh?

E pensa però che i frati non possono avere la partita iva...
E quindi l'iva ce la prendiamo sempre in corpo....

Ma male non ci fa...

Dato che se riesce ancora a dare pasti caldi ogni giorno e fare perfino il servizio vestiario...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Poi tutte le attività commerciali dei francescani invece rispondono alla FRATER...che paga le sue tasse....

Lo vedi che sei ignorante come una zappa?

Però devo anche dirti...che Cristo insegna che non sta bene dare le perle ai porci no?


----------



## contepinceton (19 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Esatto! è proprio questa l'ipocrisia di cui parlavo!
> :up:


E allora è più comodo professarsi atei?
Per dire...io non soggiaccio a nessuna morale?


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No, me spiasse...
> I francescani dalla notte dei tempi mi hanno fatto un regolare contratto di lavoro...
> Vuoi che ti posti la busta paga?
> 
> ...


Amico Conte, ma i frati lo sanno della tua situazione affettiva "allegra"?


----------



## contepinceton (19 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> su questo hai senz'altro ragione:mrgreen:


Ma scusami i preti non sono tutti uguali no?

Sarebbe come dire che tutte le donne sono come te...

Sai che fastidi che ne deriverebbero?

Pensa un forum fatto tutto di Minerve che si inculano l'una con l'altra con crimini e sospetti...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (19 Ottobre 2012)

*Conte*

Ma ti rendi conto di cosa scrivi?Ma se hai la mutanda ballerina e ci credi,andare in chiesa significa promettere di essere fedele,che cazzo ci vai a fare allora?Non puoi andare in chiesa...e poi dimenticarti di quello che non ti conviene...!Se hai la mutanda ballerina non andare in chiesa e promettere una cosa che non manterrai o no?Si capisco, io SONO UN DIVERSAMENTE CREDENTE.....!Conte con simpatia, tu hai sbagliato tutto....!Dovevi buttarti in politica....boccaloni come siamo noi italiani qualche voto non te l'avremmo sicuramente negato!!!!


----------



## Simy (19 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E allora è più comodo professarsi atei?
> Per dire...io non soggiaccio a nessuna morale?


Io ho la mia moralità e onestà pur non credendo nella Chiesa! Fino a prova contraria sono molto più corretta io di tanti altri che si professano cosi credenti.... 

è proprio vero che la "fede" chiude la mente delle persone.


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma ti rendi conto di cosa scrivi?Ma se hai la mutanda ballerina e ci credi,andare in chiesa significa promettere di essere fedele,che cazzo ci vai a fare allora?Non puoi andare in chiesa...e poi dimenticarti di quello che non ti conviene...!Se hai la mutanda ballerina non andare in chiesa e promettere una cosa che non manterrai o no?Si capisco, io SONO UN DIVERSAMENTE CREDENTE.....!Conte con simpatia, tu hai sbagliato tutto....!Dovevi buttarti in politica....boccaloni come siamo noi italiani qualche voto non te l'avremmo sicuramente negato!!!!



Vabbè, chiesa o non chiesa a quel punto uno non dovrebbe sposarsi per niente. Pure in Comune, per dire.


----------



## Simy (19 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma ti rendi conto di cosa scrivi?Ma se hai la mutanda ballerina e ci credi,andare in chiesa significa promettere di essere fedele,che cazzo ci vai a fare allora?Non puoi andare in chiesa...e poi dimenticarti di quello che non ti conviene...!Se hai la mutanda ballerina non andare in chiesa e promettere una cosa che non manterrai o no?Si capisco, io SONO UN DIVERSAMENTE CREDENTE.....!Conte con simpatia, tu hai sbagliato tutto....!Dovevi buttarti in politica....boccaloni come siamo noi italiani qualche voto non te l'avremmo sicuramente negato!!!!


:up:


----------



## contepinceton (19 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Amico Conte, ma i frati lo sanno della tua situazione affettiva "allegra"?


Loro:

Non si ingeriscono

Della vita privata delle persone...

Ne hanno le palle piene

Di quello che sentono nei confessionali.

MAI MAI MAI 

Si sono permessi di dire UNA sola parola sulla mia vita privata.

Non sono appunto dei moralisti della domenica.

Io rispetto le loro regole, no?

Piuttosto casomai, era la moglie che un tempo magari voleva sapere qualche pettegolezzo dal convento...

E l'ho stroncata sul nascere no?


----------



## oscuro (19 Ottobre 2012)

*Joey*

Si.....joey tu esageri con l'onestà e la coerenza..non chiedo tanto io...!


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Loro:
> 
> Non si ingeriscono
> 
> ...


E credo non ce ne siano neanche pochi, ti dirò. Anzi.


----------



## contepinceton (19 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma ti rendi conto di cosa scrivi?Ma se hai la mutanda ballerina e ci credi,andare in chiesa significa promettere di essere fedele,che cazzo ci vai a fare allora?Non puoi andare in chiesa...e poi dimenticarti di quello che non ti conviene...!Se hai la mutanda ballerina non andare in chiesa e promettere una cosa che non manterrai o no?Si capisco, io SONO UN DIVERSAMENTE CREDENTE.....!Conte con simpatia, tu hai sbagliato tutto....!Dovevi buttarti in politica....boccaloni come siamo noi italiani qualche voto non te l'avremmo sicuramente negato!!!!


Senti, io penso, che il discorso fedeltà sia affrontato a tu per tu da ciascuna coppia...
Vedi la chiesa non è il tribunale...
Non è il carcere...

Sai che mi hanno sempre corteggiato per la politica?

Ma si dileguano subito...

Perchè comincio a fare discorsi peggio di Storace...

E non capisco perchè si allontanano...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Oscuro hai idee oscure...

Credere in qualche cosa è un discorso...
Praticare una religione un'altra...

Ma infatti la mia promessa è stata questa:
Prometto di romperti le balle sempre ogni giorno della mia vita.
E di sopportarti ogni giorno della mia vita.

Se non ti va la mutanda ballerina, manco ti ci metti assieme no?
Ahn...per il fatto che tu UOMO onesto e probo, ti sei innamorato...della mutanda ballerina...

Lei....

Deve....

Cambiare la sua vita per amor tuo?

Ma se è una cosa che non impone neppure DIo....

Ma ci faccia il piacere Dott.Oscuro...

Stia là nelle sue nebbie...

Viva la sua vita...

E finisca di insultare chi non vive come piace a lei...


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si.....joey tu esageri con l'onestà e la coerenza..non chiedo tanto io...!


Eh, ma è la stessa cosa, giuri di essere fedele anche in Comune. Il punto non è dove ti sposi o quello che dici, il discorso è se credi o meno in quello che fai. Ed ovviamente, se sai in partenza che dalla vita vuoi anche altro, è meglio lasciar perdere.


----------



## oscuro (19 Ottobre 2012)

*Conte*

Chi vive nella nebbia è lei caro conte,io vivo dove c'è il sole quasi sempre..!Le sue spiegazioni lasciano il tempo che trovano....insomma anche Provenzano è un uomo di fede...non mi scandalizzo mica....!Le mie idee son molto chiare anche quelle oscure.....!!Mi è chiaro che smettete di credere quando non vi conviene....!!


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh, ma è la stessa cosa, giuri di essere fedele anche in Comune. Il punto non è dove ti sposi o quello che dici, il discorso è se credi o meno in quello che fai. Ed ovviamente, se sai in partenza che dalla vita vuoi anche altro, è meglio lasciar perdere.


tu sei sposato?


----------



## contepinceton (19 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E credo non ce ne siano neanche pochi, ti dirò. Anzi.


Hai voglia...hai voglia...

Forse da vecchio scriverò due libelli...

I racconti della cripta.

I fioretti dei frati del mio paese.

Qui i muri non parlano: ma ascoltano.


----------



## contepinceton (19 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh, ma è la stessa cosa, giuri di essere fedele anche in Comune. Il punto non è dove ti sposi o quello che dici, il discorso è se credi o meno in quello che fai. Ed ovviamente, se sai in partenza che dalla vita vuoi anche altro, è meglio lasciar perdere.


:up::up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## contepinceton (19 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Chi vive nella nebbia è lei caro conte,io vivo dove c'è il sole quasi sempre..!Le sue spiegazioni lasciano il tempo che trovano....insomma anche Provenzano è un uomo di fede...non mi scandalizzo mica....!Le mie idee son molto chiare anche quelle oscure.....!!Mi è chiaro che smettete di credere quando non vi conviene....!!


Hai fatto un bellissimo esempio...
Vero Provenzano e compagnia bella erano tutti molto credenti...
Bellissimo esempio...:up::up::up::up:

NO.

Mai in vita mia ho abiurato alla mia fede.

Abiurerò alla mia fede, quel giorno che vedo la cupola di San Pietro crollare...

Peri il resto neanche Stalin è riuscito a rendere atea e materialista l'Unione Sovietica...

Piuttosto...
Dalle ceneri dell'URSS....

I pope ortodossi han fatto festa.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Mai mi sono presentato come santo...

IO

NOn ho

Nessuna bella facciata da salvare...


----------



## exStermy (19 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No, me spiasse...
> I francescani dalla notte dei tempi mi hanno fatto un regolare contratto di lavoro...
> Vuoi che ti posti la busta paga?
> 
> ...


ma quale invidia ed invidia se po' ave' de te che stai nella merda fino ai capelli e magni coi sordi che parassitate co' la truffa dell'8x1000?

ahahahahah

perle ai porci?....cioe' a te allora cujun, che te sei sempre esaltato d'esse un maiale nel suo maialmondo...

ma ri-vatte a nasconne nelle fogne e saldate er tombino...

ahahahahahahah


----------



## oscuro (19 Ottobre 2012)

*Conte*

Si...ho capito il concetto....!Anche molte famiglie di camorra son molto credenti....che ci vuoi fare?Io non son molto credente......


----------



## contepinceton (19 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma quale invidia ed invidia se po' ave' de te che stai nella merda fino ai capelli e magni coi sordi che parassitate co' la truffa dell'8x1000?
> 
> ahahahahah
> 
> ...


Tu dici?

Ma se stiamo perfino ultimando una nuova chiesa...

Si va là...i soldi dell'8 per mille....

Ma ci faccia il piacere...:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E allora è più comodo professarsi atei?
> Per dire...io non soggiaccio a nessuna morale?


Non è mica questione di ciò che si professa, ma di ciò in cui si crede. Il matrimonio è l'unico sacramento che viene officiato dalle stesse persone a cui viene impartito. Quindi, se non ci credi... non ha senso... ma lo fai per la zia Pina. Se invece sei credente e ti impartisci un sacramento... rispetti la sua sacralità. Altrimenti nulla ha veramente senso, nella spiritualità dico. Io che sono cristiana e non cattolica, mi sono sposata con rito cristiano perchè ero io, non la chiesa romana, a fare una promessa che aveva una connotazione sacra, oltre che comportare obblighi civili e sociali. E nonostante io non sia cattolica perchè non mi assoggetto ai dogmi, ma ho un credo tutto mio, riconosco il valore di quella promessa... perchè l'ho fatta io. Con questo non voglio dire che non sia possibile romperla... ma che rompendola io venga meno anche al mio credo è innegabile. E questo vale per me, che sono fuori da un mondo costruito sulla logica dei peccati e della loro espiazione. Il cattolicesimo è fondato su dogmi, professioni di fede e rispetto di comandamenti, non ha nulla di aleatorio, non c'è margine di manovra... a parte il pentimento e la conseguente assoluzione. Ma se ti penti... il pentimento deve essere sincero : se perpetri il peccato, sei fuori dai giochi.


----------



## contepinceton (19 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si...ho capito il concetto....!Anche molte famiglie di camorra son molto credenti....che ci vuoi fare?Io non son molto credente......


E che me dici del sior....

Bruno Contrada?


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> tu sei sposato?


Si.


----------



## oscuro (19 Ottobre 2012)

*Sbriciolata*

Ma in italia non si è mai furoi dai giochi...questo è il paese dove tutto è possibile...tutto!


----------



## contepinceton (19 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non è mica questione di ciò che si professa, ma di ciò in cui si crede. Il matrimonio è l'unico sacramento che viene officiato dalle stesse persone a cui viene impartito. Quindi, se non ci credi... non ha senso... ma lo fai per la zia Pina. Se invece sei credente e ti impartisci un sacramento... rispetti la sua sacralità. Altrimenti nulla ha veramente senso, nella spiritualità dico. Io che sono cristiana e non cattolica, mi sono sposata con rito cristiano perchè ero io, non la chiesa romana, a fare una promessa che aveva una connotazione sacra, oltre che comportare obblighi civili e sociali. E nonostante io non sia cattolica perchè non mi assoggetto ai dogmi, ma ho un credo tutto mio, riconosco il valore di quella promessa... perchè l'ho fatta io. Con questo non voglio dire che non sia possibile romperla... ma che rompendola io venga meno anche al mio credo è innegabile. E questo vale per me, che sono fuori da un mondo costruito sulla logica dei peccati e della loro espiazione. Il cattolicesimo è fondato su dogmi, professioni di fede e rispetto di comandamenti, non ha nulla di aleatorio, non c'è margine di manovra... a parte il pentimento e la conseguente assoluzione. Ma se ti penti... il pentimento deve essere sincero : se perpetri il peccato, sei fuori dai giochi.


Concordo:up::up::up::up::up::up:
Questo è un parlare serio di certi fenomeni.

Infatti...


----------



## oscuro (19 Ottobre 2012)

*Conte*

Un povero fesso che ha pagato per tanti....!


----------



## contepinceton (19 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma in italia non si è mai furoi dai giochi...questo è il paese dove tutto è possibile...tutto!


Si un paese che si lamenta che il lavoro non ce sta...ma tanto in orario di lavoro alcuni possono passare le giornate nei forum...impuniti...no?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si.


e sei fedele?


----------



## contepinceton (19 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Un povero fesso che ha pagato per tanti....!


Vedi cosa se cata su...

Giurando fedeltà allo stato?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (19 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tu dici?
> 
> Ma se stiamo perfino ultimando una nuova chiesa...
> 
> ...


embe' cojone le nuove chiese come cazzo le fate se non proquota specifica dell'8x1000 e con donazioni dei fessi?

in carita' del miliardo di euro che RUBATE manco il 18% va per opere de carita'....il resto pe' mantene' in magnaccia ed i parassiti come te che ce magnano insieme anziche' anna' a laura'...

ancora parli, parassita?


----------



## oscuro (19 Ottobre 2012)

*Si*

Si è il paese dove che lavora di notte deve pure subire certe illazioni da chi certe illazioni farebbe bene a non farle....!!:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (19 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> embe' cojone le nuove chiese come cazzo le fate se non proquota specifica dell'8x1000 e con donazioni dei fessi?
> 
> in carita' del miliardo di euro che RUBATE manco il 18% va per opere de carita'....il resto pe' mantene' in magnaccia ed i parassiti come te che ce magnano insieme anziche' anna' a laura'...
> 
> ancora parli, parassita?


Beh finchè possiamo ciucciare alla tua tetta...
Lo facciamo no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Un barese che parla di parassitismo....

Da non credere...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (19 Ottobre 2012)

*Conte*

Conte quella di contrada è una storia particolare...ci son vari modi di giurare fedeltà allo stato...e in certi ambienti..spesso il limite è molto sottile.....la strage di ustica dovrebbe insegnarti qualcosa o no?


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> e sei fedele?


No. Lo sono stato.


----------



## exStermy (19 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh finchè possiamo ciucciare alla tua tetta...
> Lo facciamo no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Un barese che parla di parassitismo....
> ...


i baresi te spaccano er culo pezzo di merda veneto col record italico d'evasione fiscale....

infatti te vanti pure, sciroccato der cazzo...


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No. Lo sono stato.


ho capito. mi era sembrato dalle tue risposte che facessi leggermente il  moralista.  se tradisci però, ho inteso male


----------



## contepinceton (19 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> i baresi te spaccano er culo pezzo di merda veneto col record italico d'evasione fiscale....
> 
> infatti te vanti pure, sciroccato der cazzo...


:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
Ma se proprio ieri sera l'elettricista mi raccontava sconsolato che non è stato capace di tirare i schei dal vicino barese...

e io gliel'avevo detto di non fargli i lavori...

Perchè quando è ora di pagare....niet...:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (19 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Conte quella di contrada è una storia particolare...ci son vari modi di giurare fedeltà allo stato...e in certi ambienti..spesso il limite è molto sottile.....la strage di ustica dovrebbe insegnarti qualcosa o no?


Ci sono diversi modi per giurare fedeltà ad una donna...

Nel nostro caso...

Si chiama "complicità"....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

VOrria vedere se una Tebe avrebbe certi problemi...

Se fosse la mia compagna...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ho capito. mi era sembrato dalle tue risposte che facessi leggermente il moralista. se tradisci però, ho inteso male


Si. Non sono un moralista. Dico solo che, da un punto di vista assolutamente pragmatico, se già sai che ti comporterai in un certo modo non vale la pena sposarsi. Se poi uno in quel momento ci crede è un altro discorso, ovviamente.


----------



## oscuro (19 Ottobre 2012)

*Conte*

La similitudine che hai fatto non c'entra un cazzo....!!:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## battiato63 (19 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si.



tua moglie ha tutta la mia solidarietà :mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (19 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ci sono diversi modi per giurare fedeltà ad una donna...
> 
> Nel nostro caso...
> 
> ...




cioè ma qui davvero ve fate le "leggi ad personam"


----------



## contepinceton (19 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si. Non sono un moralista. Dico solo che, da un punto di vista assolutamente pragmatico, se già sai che ti comporterai in un certo modo non vale la pena sposarsi. Se poi uno in quel momento ci crede è un altro discorso, ovviamente.


Bon.
Dal punto di vista assolutamente pragmatico.
QUella volta abbiamo dovuto fare così.

Poi siamo vissuti come pareva a noi.

So che non mi avrebbe mai sposato se fossi stato uno che si sente in diritto e dovere di lurkare il suo cellulare.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (19 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E allora è più comodo professarsi atei?
> Per dire...io non soggiaccio a nessuna morale?


io rispondo alla mia coscienza e non c'è nessuno che mi discolpi dei miei peccati.
per questo , per quel che riesco...cerco di limitarli


----------



## Ultimo (19 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> cioè ma qui davvero ve fate le "leggi ad personam"


Uhmm.... ehmm io pensavo che facessero altro, ma mi sto muto stavolta va. 





Ma quando la smettono di scassare i beneamati, sempre lo stesso discorso! minchia papà però!


----------



## contepinceton (19 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> cioè ma qui davvero ve fate le "leggi ad personam"


Embè...
Capirai...
Nella mia coppia...

Siamo io e mia moglie.
Tutto il resto del mondo fuori, no?

Se a noi due sta bene così...

Che ce ne frega degli altri?

Mica siamo personalità deboli che hanno bisogno di aderire agli schemi altrui eh?

Se non le andavo bene così com'ero...non mi sposava no?

Ha lasciato uno a due mesi dal matrimonio per me....

E scusa se è poco...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (19 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> io rispondo alla mia coscienza e non c'è nessuno che mi discolpi dei miei peccati.
> per questo , per quel che riesco...cerco di limitarli


No...
Tu sovente...
Vai a fare i conti in tasca alla coscienza altrui.

Qualche volta guarda la pagliuzza nel tuo occhio anzichè sempre vedere la trave nell'occhio altrui no?

Della serie...

Anche le to scorese puzzano...

Anche se tu sei convinta che le tue sappiano di rosa no?


----------



## battiato63 (19 Ottobre 2012)

:risata::risata:QUOTE=Joey Blow;1019463]*No*. Lo sono stato.[/QUOTE]


:rofl:  :rofl::rofl: :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:



:risata:

:risata:


----------



## Minerva (19 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No...
> Tu sovente...
> Vai a fare i conti in tasca alla coscienza altrui.
> 
> ...


mais bien sur


----------



## Simy (19 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Embè...
> Capirai...
> Nella mia coppia...
> 
> ...



Non si tratta di aderire agli schemi ma visto che butti in mezzo la Chiesa te l'hanno spiegato che l'adulterio è peccato?


----------



## battiato63 (19 Ottobre 2012)

*Simy*

buongiorno dolcezza:smile:


----------



## lothar57 (19 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No...
> Tu sovente...
> Vai a fare i conti in tasca alla coscienza altrui.
> 
> ...


ti stanno assaltando vedo...e tu permettI???


----------



## Simy (19 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> buongiorno dolcezza:smile:


:smile:buongiorno


----------



## Minerva (19 Ottobre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ti stanno assaltando vedo...e tu permettI???


ma piantala, non siamo mica nei ragazzi della via pal.
almeno il conte argomenta


----------



## contepinceton (19 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Non si tratta di aderire agli schemi ma visto che butti in mezzo la Chiesa te l'hanno spiegato che l'adulterio è peccato?


E allora se non fosse peccato...
Che gusto ci sarebbe a praticarlo?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (19 Ottobre 2012)

*Simò*

L'adulterio è peccato?e vabbè...mica si può credere a tutto....dai....!!:rotfl::rotfl:Siamo o non siamo italiani?siamo o non siamo quelli che hanno pareggiato due guerre mondiali?


----------



## contepinceton (19 Ottobre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ti stanno assaltando vedo...e tu permettI???



Assaltando?
A me sembra di avere un paletto in mano e di rimestarlo in un covo di biscie eh?

In pratica...

Mi diverto....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (19 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Assaltando?
> A me sembra di avere un paletto in mano e di rimestarlo in un covo di biscie eh?
> 
> In pratica...
> ...


siam qui per questo, vero


----------



## Simy (19 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E allora se non fosse peccato...
> Che gusto ci sarebbe a praticarlo?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



No vabbè io veramente non ho parole.... però continuate ad andare in chiesa la domenica a chiedere "perdono" per poi continuare a far quel che cazzo vi pare.... quanto è facile vivere cosi è 


oscuro ha detto:


> L'adulterio è peccato?e vabbè...mica si può credere a tutto....dai....!!:rotfl::rotfl:Siamo o non siamo italiani?siamo o non siamo quelli che hanno pareggiato due guerre mondiali?


No Oscù...è che loro hanno capito che cosi si vive facile...siamo noi che viviamo male...non c'abbiamo proprio capito un cazzo della vita...


----------



## contepinceton (19 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> No vabbè io veramente non ho parole.... però continuate ad andare in chiesa la domenica a chiedere "perdono" per poi continuare a far quel che cazzo vi pare.... quanto è facile vivere cosi è
> 
> 
> No Oscù...è che loro hanno capito che cosi si vive facile...siamo noi che viviamo male...non c'abbiamo proprio capito un cazzo della vita...


Senti tu in chiesa non ci vai no?

Bon è mai venuto qualcuno che va in chiesa a suonarti il campanello e a chiederti come mai non ci vai?

Vivi e lascia vivere.

Le persone entrano nelle chiese per le ragioni più disparate...

Pensa ci sono anche quelli che vi entrano per scassinare le scatole delle offerte no?

Perchè ti fanno così problema i credenti...no?

Lasciali in pace...
E credi a quello che più ti piace...

No?


----------



## oscuro (19 Ottobre 2012)

*Simy*

I cavalli si vedono all'arrivo....prima o poi...una mattina qualsiasi, la vita bussa alla loro porta....ne ho visti tanti..ne vedo tanti..ho ascoltato tanti di questi discorsi....finiscono tutti male chi prima, chi dopo....fin quando non mi scassano il cazzo...facciano pure...ma vederli piangere e sentirli parlare di ingiusizie....poi  è troppo!:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (19 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> I cavalli si vedono all'arrivo....prima o poi...una mattina qualsiasi, la vita bussa alla loro porta....ne ho visti tanti..ne vedo tanti..ho ascoltato tanti di questi discorsi....finiscono tutti male chi prima, chi dopo....fin quando non mi scassano il cazzo...facciano pure...ma vederli piangere e sentirli parlare di ingiusizie....poi è troppo!:rotfl:



guarda oggi è meglio che sto zitta...


----------



## battiato63 (19 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> guarda oggi è meglio che sto zitta...



tesoro non permettere mai a nessuno/a di imbavagliarti usa la tecnica  ...annà schiattààààààà:up:


----------



## Simy (19 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> tesoro non permettere mai a nessuno/a di imbavagliarti usa la tecnica ...annà schiattààààààà:up:


non lo permetto a nessuno...è una mia scelta... oggi taccio...


----------



## oscuro (19 Ottobre 2012)

*Fratè*

Ave battiato!


----------



## oscuro (19 Ottobre 2012)

*Simò*

Parla il conte e taci tu?come cavolo funziona?:rotfl:


----------



## battiato63 (19 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ave battiato!


salute a te tratello mio.. ma già ti avevo salutato in altro 3D
:up:


----------



## Simy (19 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Parla il conte e taci tu?come cavolo funziona?:rotfl:



vabbè ma parlare con un muro di gomma a che serve scusa? a perdere tempo? io non ho tempo da perdere....


----------



## battiato63 (19 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> non lo permetto a nessuno...è una mia scelta... oggi taccio...




rispetto la tua scelta ma non la condivido, non darei tanta soddisfazione ....


----------



## oscuro (19 Ottobre 2012)

*Simò*

Simò ma ti ci incazzi pure?Ma io mi ci diverto....!:rotfl:


----------



## milli (19 Ottobre 2012)

Boh sarà che sono all'antica o forse proprio antica, però mi chiedo, in via generale, una persona cerca di vivere la propria vita tra l'altro rispettando gli impegni presi, ovvero cerca di viverla con serietà. Perchè allora questa serietà deve valere per tutti gli aspetti della vita ma se ne può fare a meno nel matrimonio.


----------



## battiato63 (19 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> vabbè ma parlare con un muro di gomma a che serve scusa? a perdere tempo? io non ho tempo da perdere....


 allora smetti di parlare col muro di gomma.. tacere del tutto penalizza tutti noi in particolare a me che ti ascolto sempre volentieri, chi non mi aggrada non ci litigo ma semplicemente lo ignoro..


----------



## Simy (19 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Simò ma ti ci incazzi pure?Ma io mi ci diverto....!:rotfl:


che ti devo dire...oggi c'ho l'incazzatura facile


----------



## oscuro (19 Ottobre 2012)

*Milli*

Il conte è stato chiaro:gli impegni che si rispettano son quelli che ci conviene rispettare,quelli che non si rispettano sti cazzi non ci conviene!


----------



## milli (19 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il conte è stato chiaro:gli impegni che si rispettano son quelli che ci conviene rispettare,quelli che non si rispettano sti cazzi non ci conviene!



Mi sembra la corrente di pensiero più in voga attualmente no?


----------



## Simy (19 Ottobre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> Mi sembra la corrente di pensiero più in voga attualmente no?


appunto... poi dici perchè uno si incazza....


----------



## battiato63 (19 Ottobre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> Boh sarà che sono all'antica o forse proprio antica, però mi chiedo, in via generale, una persona cerca di vivere la propria vita tra l'altro rispettando gli impegni presi, ovvero cerca di viverla con serietà. Perchè allora questa serietà deve valere per tutti gli aspetti della vita ma se ne può fare a meno nel matrimonio.




:inlove:  buongiorno mia dolce Aldebaran, sempre puntuale e precisa negli interventi, non sei all'antica o antica , sei semplicemente coerente e razionale


----------



## battiato63 (19 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> che ti devo dire...oggi c'ho l'incazzatura facile


allora giro al largo...


----------



## oscuro (19 Ottobre 2012)

*Milli*

Che sia di moda va bene,che sia giusta e che alla fine paghi è tutto da vedere!


----------



## Duchessa (19 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> vabbè ma parlare con un muro di gomma a che serve scusa? a perdere tempo? io non ho tempo da perdere....


Simy...
hai messo tu in calce..
“Preoccupati più della tua coscienza che della reputazione. Perché la tua coscienza è quello che tu sei, la tua reputazione è ciò che gli altri pensano di te. E quello che gli altri pensano di te è problema loro.”

Nessuno di noi potrà mai essere nell'animo e nel cuore di un altro. Io non ho mai visto nella mia vita persone integerrime e prive di contraddizioni. Non vorrei entrare in merito a questioni di fede e di valori, credo sia già moltissimo che le persone cerchino vivere bene impegnandosi a non far del male agli altri, secondo la propria coscienza, che è del tutto unica e particolare.


----------



## Simy (19 Ottobre 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Simy...
> hai messo tu in calce..
> “Preoccupati più della tua coscienza che della reputazione. Perché la tua coscienza è quello che tu sei, la tua reputazione è ciò che gli altri pensano di te. E quello che gli altri pensano di te è problema loro.”
> 
> Nessuno di noi potrà mai essere nell'animo e nel cuore di un altro. Io non ho mai visto nella mia vita persone integerrime e prive di contraddizioni. Non vorrei entrare in merito a questioni di fede e di valori,* credo sia già moltissimo che le persone cerchino vivere bene impegnandosi a non far del male agli altri*, secondo la propria coscienza, che è del tutto unica e particolare.


sul neretto: sarebbe già moltissimo, il problema è che questo non avviene quasi mai


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si. Non sono un moralista. Dico solo che, da un punto di vista assolutamente pragmatico, se già sai che ti comporterai in un certo modo non vale la pena sposarsi. Se poi uno in quel momento ci crede è un altro discorso, ovviamente.


la maggior parte di noi si sposa convinta di non tradire,  ci si crede. hai scritto che sei stato fedele, ti sei sposato convinto di esserlo per sempre? ma lei ti ha tradito? E' per questo che ora non lo sei più?


----------



## Minerva (19 Ottobre 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Simy...
> hai messo tu in calce..
> “Preoccupati più della tua coscienza che della reputazione. Perché la tua coscienza è quello che tu sei, la tua reputazione è ciò che gli altri pensano di te. E quello che gli altri pensano di te è problema loro.”
> 
> Nessuno di noi potrà mai essere nell'animo e nel cuore di un altro. *Io non ho mai visto nella mia vita persone integerrime e prive di contraddizioni. Non vorrei entrare in merito a questioni di fede e di valori, credo sia già moltissimo che le persone cerchino vivere bene impegnandosi a non far del male agli altri, secondo la propria coscienza, che è del tutto unica e particolare*.


c'è contraddizone e contraddizione. se parliamo di valori primari come la fede e la famiglia mi pare corretto discuterne cercando di capire il senso e l'opportunità di accedere ad un sacramento quando sai bene di non rispettarlo


----------



## Minerva (19 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> la maggior parte di noi si sposa convinta di non tradire, ci si crede. hai scritto che sei stato fedele, ti sei sposato convinto di esserlo per sempre? ma lei ti ha tradito? E' per questo che ora non lo sei più?


questo è diverso, succede di tradire.ma non è il punto da cui siamo partiti che contemplava il matrimonio come patto di reciproche infedeltà


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> *la maggior parte di noi si sposa convinta di non tradire, ci si crede*. hai scritto che sei stato fedele, ti sei sposato convinto di esserlo per sempre? ma lei ti ha tradito? E' per questo che ora non lo sei più?


Temo che le cose non stiano proprio così. Magari in un mondo perfetto, ma non nel nostro. C'è gente che si sposa ed ha l'amante, gente che tradisce pure in viaggio di nozze, per dire. Ce ne sono di situazioni. Chi si sposa per inerzia, chi per comodo. Comunque. Io mi sono sposato perchè amavo profondamente. Il punto è che le persone non rimangono mai uguali a sè stesse, ed è quello che è successo a me e mia moglie. Non mi ha tradito (almeno, non che io sappia), ma non è più come prima, non siamo noi quelli di prima.


----------



## Duchessa (19 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> sul neretto: sarebbe già moltissimo, il problema è che *questo non avviene quasi mai*


Dai no.. avviene qualche volta sì qualche volta no.. oggi sei pessimista


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> questo è diverso, succede di tradire.ma non è il punto da cui siamo partiti che contemplava il matrimonio come patto di reciproche infedeltà


ho domandato solo a joey blow non alla discussione, nel seguito di un discorso che aveva fatto con conte mi sembra.


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Temo che le cose non stiano proprio così. Magari in un mondo perfetto, ma non nel nostro. C'è gente che si sposa ed ha l'amante, gente che tradisce pure in viaggio di nozze, per dire. Ce ne sono di situazioni. Chi si sposa per inerzia, chi per comodo. Comunque. Io mi sono sposato perchè amavo profondamente. Il punto è che le persone non rimangono mai uguali a sè stesse, ed è quello che è successo a me e mia moglie. Non mi ha tradito (almeno, non che io sappia), ma non è più come prima, non siamo noi quelli di prima.


ho capito e comprendo


----------



## Minerva (19 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> *ho domandato solo a joey blow *non alla discussione, nel seguito di un discorso che aveva fatto con conte mi sembra.


fa niente.qui risponde chi vuole


----------



## battiato63 (19 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Temo che le cose non stiano proprio così. Magari in un mondo perfetto, ma non nel nostro. C'è gente che si sposa ed ha l'amante, gente che tradisce pure in viaggio di nozze, per dire. Ce ne sono di situazioni. Chi si sposa per inerzia, chi per comodo. Comunque. Io mi sono sposato perchè amavo profondamente. Il punto è che le persone non rimangono mai uguali a sè stesse, ed è quello che è successo a me e mia moglie. Non mi ha tradito (almeno, non che io sappia), ma non è più come prima, non siamo noi quelli di prima.


infatti sei molto peggiorato...


----------



## oscuro (19 Ottobre 2012)

*Ragazzi*

Le risposte di joey son risposte di un UOMO le altre son le risposte di diversamente uomini!!


----------



## Simy (19 Ottobre 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Dai no.. avviene qualche volta sì qualche volta no.. *oggi sei pessimista *


che si vede tanto?


----------



## Simy (19 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Temo che le cose non stiano proprio così. Magari in un mondo perfetto, ma non nel nostro. C'è gente che si sposa ed ha l'amante, gente che tradisce pure in viaggio di nozze, per dire. Ce ne sono di situazioni. Chi si sposa per inerzia, chi per comodo. Comunque. Io mi sono sposato perchè amavo profondamente. Il punto è che le persone non rimangono mai uguali a sè stesse, ed è quello che è successo a me e mia moglie. Non mi ha tradito (almeno, non che io sappia), ma non è più come prima, non siamo noi quelli di prima.



:up:


----------



## Kid (19 Ottobre 2012)

Io credo che le proprie esperienze personali (ergo: dei genitori) condizionino molto il nostro modo di pensare e di approcciarci al matrimonio.


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Ottobre 2012)

*La moralità... e il matrimonio.*

Ecco. Secondo me questo è il punto. La moralità, intesa come coerenza con la propria coscienza, è molto più importante della morale, secondo me. Là dove io sono coerente con quello che ritengo giusto e credo davvero in quello che professo, non ho bisogno di crearmi imposizioni morali e sovrastrutture in nessun ambito, neppure nel matrimonio.
 Ma l'essere umano è contraddittorio, perchè là dove vede la sua convenienza distorce le sue stesse regole a suo piacimento. Poco o tanto, quando deve soddisfare un bisogno, una brama, solleva l'eccezione, chiude gli occhi davanti alle conseguenze delle sue azioni. Quello che sconvolge a volte, facendo un discorso che vada anche oltre il tradimento, è quanto poi spesso si dimostri falso quel bisogno che c'era all'origine: non era un bisogno, era una brama, un cedere all'avidità. Allora, per tacitare la nostra coscienza, cominciamo a creare una rappresentazione delle nostre azioni che ci sia accettabile, smussando quegli spigoli troppo fastidiosi o rivedendo le nostre posizioni. Del resto si dice che la coerenza sia la virtù degli imbecilli... perchè le condizioni cambiano, nel corso della vita. Ma c'è anche chi non la tacita la propria coscienza... e fa i conti dolorosamente con le proprie contraddizioni e le proprie brame.  In ogni caso si corre un rischio, secondo me: se cominciamo a modificare la rappresentazione della realtà ogni volta che questa ci appare scomoda, rischiamo di entrare in un labirinto dalle pareti mobili in cui è facile perdere noi stessi; se siamo invece inflessibili, rischiamo di costruirci attorno una gabbia di divieti permanenti che sostituisce di fatto l'esercizio della moralità.


----------



## Duchessa (19 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> c'è contraddizone e contraddizione. se parliamo di valori primari come la fede e la famiglia mi pare corretto discuterne cercando di capire il senso e l'opportunità di accedere ad un sacramento quando sai bene di non rispettarlo


Io non so.. ma noto aspetti opposti anche all'interno della chiesa stessa. I sacramenti i valori, da una parte; dall'altra il concetto di peccato (di pensiero, parola, atti e omissioni), che è dato per scontato nell'essere umano.
Allora forse è previsto un "tendere a " piuttosto che un "seguire rettamente e perfettamente" determinati valori?
Bada che non voglio difendere niente e nessuno, anche perchè sono lontana mille miglia da qualsiasi dottrina.


----------



## milli (19 Ottobre 2012)

E' vero la persona nel corso della propria vita si evolve, cambia. Ma questi cambiamenti ed evoluzioni non dovrebbero riguardare il venir meno ad un impegno preso con un'altra persona. Il rispetto verso l'altro, e nel matrimonio non si tratta di un altro a caso, ma di una persona con cui si è percorso un tratto più o meno lungo di vita, con la quale magari hai avuto dei figli, che conosci, per quanto possibile, nel profondo, non dovrebbe venir meno mai.
Tradire è mancare di rispetto all'altro. 
Certo ci vuole molto coraggio a dire alla propria moglie/marito, non ti amo più, non mi soddisfi più, non mi piaci più, voglio finirla qui.

Se il coraggio non lo si trova, e vigliaccamente si preferisce sollazzarsi in giro, la persona in questione non si evoluto, ma involuto.


----------



## battiato63 (19 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Le risposte di joey son risposte di un UOMO le altre son le risposte di diversamente uomini!!




sei molto umano fratè 






 ti sei dato al volontariato pure tu?..:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (19 Ottobre 2012)

*No*

No fratè,mi è solo rimasto un pò di rispetto per gli altri....!!


----------



## Tebe (19 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Io credo che le proprie esperienze personali (ergo: dei genitori) condizionino molto il nostro modo di pensare e di approcciarci al matrimonio.


certo, ma anche quello che vivi fuori lo condiziona.
Lo condiziona quello che leggi, o non leggi, le amicizie che hai o non hai.
E' un mix di cose e a meno che non ci siano cose tragiche che influiscono di più, per il resto a mio giudizio non c'è una cosa in particolare che ti fa dire il matrimonio si o il matrimonio no.

per me.


----------



## battiato63 (19 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> No fratè,mi è solo rimasto un pò di rispetto per gli altri....!!



quello è alla base di tutto anche quando si scherza  e soprattutto quando ci si confronta


----------



## oscuro (19 Ottobre 2012)

*Fratè*

Son pronto a rimetterci per i miei principi.....sono antico!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Ottobre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> E' vero la persona nel corso della propria vita si evolve, cambia. Ma questi cambiamenti ed evoluzioni non dovrebbero riguardare il venir meno ad un impegno preso con un'altra persona. Il rispetto verso l'altro, e nel matrimonio non si tratta di un altro a caso, ma di una persona con cui si è percorso un tratto più o meno lungo di vita, con la quale magari hai avuto dei figli, che conosci, per quanto possibile, nel profondo, non dovrebbe venir meno mai.
> Tradire è mancare di rispetto all'altro.
> Certo ci vuole molto coraggio a dire alla propria moglie/marito, non ti amo più, non mi soddisfi più, non mi piaci più, voglio finirla qui.
> 
> Se il coraggio non lo si trova, e vigliaccamente si preferisce sollazzarsi in giro, la persona in questione non si evoluto, ma involuto.


Ribadisco prima di tutto che sono contraria al tradimento. Però... provocazioncina: supponiamo che, appunto, nella coppia l'amore finisca. Dietro tutto il vissuto, il carico di responsabilità, restano. Ma le due persone non sono più le stesse che hanno cominciato quel cammino... forse si sono anche vicendevolmente deluse, nel tempo. Il tempo che si passa assieme è quello strettamente necessario... e non troppo volentieri. Ci vuole più coraggio a decidere di restare, cercando di colmare il vuoto affettivo ed emotivo fuori, in modo discreto, senza conseguenze sull'equilibrio familiare, sugli aspetti pratici che comunque verrebbero modificati per TUTTI... o ce ne vuole di più per chiudere la partita ed andarsene, con le conseguenze del caso?


----------



## battiato63 (19 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Son pronto a rimetterci per i miei principi.....sono antico!!


anch'io.. "nè la mia vita nè il mio onore valgono le mie idee"


----------



## battiato63 (19 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ribadisco prima di tutto che sono contraria al tradimento. Però... provocazioncina: supponiamo che, appunto, nella coppia l'amore finisca. Dietro tutto il vissuto, il carico di responsabilità, restano. Ma le due persone non sono più le stesse che hanno cominciato quel cammino... forse si sono anche vicendevolmente deluse, nel tempo. Il tempo che si passa assieme è quello strettamente necessario... e non troppo volentieri. Ci vuole più coraggio a decidere di restare, cercando di colmare il vuoto affettivo ed emotivo fuori, in modo discreto, senza conseguenze sull'equilibrio familiare, sugli aspetti pratici che comunque verrebbero modificati per TUTTI... o ce ne vuole di più per chiudere la partita ed andarsene, con le conseguenze del caso?



ti rispondo con i versi di una "mia" canzone:




La stagione dell'amore viene e va, 
i desideri non invecchiano quasi mai con l'età. 
Se penso a come ho speso male il mio tempo 
che non tornerà, non ritornerà più. 
La stagione dell'amore viene e va, 
all'improvviso senza accorgerti, la vivrai, ti sorprenderà. 
Ne abbiamo avute di occasioni 
perdendole; non rimpiangerle, non rimpiangerle mai. 
Ancora un'altro entusiasmo ti farà pulsare il cuore. 
Nuove possibilità per conoscersi 
e gli orizzonti perduti non ritornano mai. 
La stagione dell'amore tornerà 
con le paure e le scommesse questa volta quanto durerà. 
Se penso a come ho speso male il mio tempo 
che non tornerà, non ritornerà più. ​


----------



## milli (19 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ribadisco prima di tutto che sono contraria al tradimento. Però... provocazioncina: supponiamo che, appunto, nella coppia l'amore finisca. Dietro tutto il vissuto, il carico di responsabilità, restano. Ma le due persone non sono più le stesse che hanno cominciato quel cammino... forse si sono anche vicendevolmente deluse, nel tempo. Il tempo che si passa assieme è quello strettamente necessario... e non troppo volentieri. Ci vuole più coraggio a decidere di restare, cercando di colmare il vuoto affettivo ed emotivo fuori, in modo discreto, senza conseguenze sull'equilibrio familiare, sugli aspetti pratici che comunque verrebbero modificati per TUTTI... o ce ne vuole di più per chiudere la partita ed andarsene, con le conseguenze del caso?



Ok. Però decidere di restare colmando il vuoto affettivo fuori è una scelta che uno dei due fa all'insaputa dell'altro.
Poi si certo decidere di chiudere un matrimonio perchè nel rapporto non si trova più quello che si desidera, è difficilissimo, però siccome sono coinvolte due persone, entrambe dovrebbero, parlando, cercare la soluzione migliore per loro. Non deve essere una decisione unilaterale.


----------



## battiato63 (19 Ottobre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> Ok. Però decidere di restare colmando il vuoto affettivo fuori è una scelta che uno dei due fa all'insaputa dell'altro.
> Poi si certo decidere di chiudere un matrimonio perchè nel rapporto non si trova più quello che si desidera, è difficilissimo, però siccome sono coinvolte due persone, entrambe dovrebbero, parlando, cercare la soluzione migliore per loro. Non deve essere una decisione unilaterale.



pienamente d'accordo anche se molte volte è difficile da attuare .....


----------



## milli (19 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> pienamente d'accordo anche se molte volte è difficile da attuare .....




Si è vero


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Ottobre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> Ok. Però decidere di restare colmando il vuoto affettivo fuori è una scelta che uno dei due fa all'insaputa dell'altro.
> Poi si certo decidere di chiudere un matrimonio perchè nel rapporto non si trova più quello che si desidera, è difficilissimo, però siccome sono coinvolte due persone, *entrambe dovrebbero, parlando, cercare la soluzione migliore per loro.* Non deve essere una decisione unilaterale.


Giusto: ci deve essere disponibilità alla comunicazione da entrambe però.


----------



## contepinceton (19 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Io credo che le proprie esperienze personali (ergo: dei genitori) condizionino molto il nostro modo di pensare e di approcciarci al matrimonio.


Vero!
Mia madre tuonava a tavola contro mia sorella...che si stava per sposare...
E tiiiiiiii....non credare che dopo sia tutto e rose e fiori, ti tocca aprire le gambe anche quando non hai voglia...altrimenti l'omo cerca altrove...

Mio padre reagisce a suo modo...rovesciando per aria la tavola con tutto quello che c'è sopra...e mentre io e mio fratello ridiamo come matti...lui tuona...Cosa vuoi dire che l'hai fatto controvoglia con me...?

Poi mia madre tuona contro di me....
La purezzaaaaaaaaaaaaaa....e tu sei un uomo tropo sporcacion....
Tuo padre è stato il miglior amante per meeeeeeeeeeeeee....

E io...ma mamma...se è stato l'unico come fai a dire na roba del genere?

E lei...non sta a provare a darme della putana eh?...le putane le xe le to amiche...putanoooooooooooo...troioooo....
e te me le porti rento in casa....mascioooooo...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vero!
> Mia madre tuonava a tavola contro mia sorella...che si stava per sposare...
> E tiiiiiiii....non credare che dopo sia tutto e rose e fiori, ti tocca aprire le gambe anche quando non hai voglia...altrimenti l'omo cerca altrove...
> 
> ...


Minchia, che bel quadretto familiare.


----------



## contepinceton (19 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ecco. Secondo me questo è il punto. La moralità, intesa come coerenza con la propria coscienza, è molto più importante della morale, secondo me. Là dove io sono coerente con quello che ritengo giusto e credo davvero in quello che professo, non ho bisogno di crearmi imposizioni morali e sovrastrutture in nessun ambito, neppure nel matrimonio.
> Ma l'essere umano è contraddittorio, perchè là dove vede la sua convenienza distorce le sue stesse regole a suo piacimento. Poco o tanto, quando deve soddisfare un bisogno, una brama, solleva l'eccezione, chiude gli occhi davanti alle conseguenze delle sue azioni. Quello che sconvolge a volte, facendo un discorso che vada anche oltre il tradimento, è quanto poi spesso si dimostri falso quel bisogno che c'era all'origine: non era un bisogno, era una brama, un cedere all'avidità. Allora, per tacitare la nostra coscienza, cominciamo a creare una rappresentazione delle nostre azioni che ci sia accettabile, smussando quegli spigoli troppo fastidiosi o rivedendo le nostre posizioni. Del resto si dice che la coerenza sia la virtù degli imbecilli... perchè le condizioni cambiano, nel corso della vita. Ma c'è anche chi non la tacita la propria coscienza... e fa i conti dolorosamente con le proprie contraddizioni e le proprie brame.  In ogni caso si corre un rischio, secondo me: se cominciamo a modificare la rappresentazione della realtà ogni volta che questa ci appare scomoda, rischiamo di entrare in un labirinto dalle pareti mobili in cui è facile perdere noi stessi; se siamo invece inflessibili, rischiamo di costruirci attorno una gabbia di divieti permanenti che sostituisce di fatto l'esercizio della moralità.


Beh Cristo sapeva di che pasta sono fatti gli uomini eh?
Alla Domenica delle Palme entrata trionfale in Gerusalemme...
AL venerdì...via su per el Golgota e zitti e mosca.

In questo senso però grazia i peccatori e condanna i farisei...
I quali appunto....

  23Guai a voi, scribi e farisei ipocriti, che pagate la decima della menta, dell'anèto e del cumìno, e trasgredite le prescrizioni più gravi della legge: la giustizia, la misericordia e la fedeltà. Queste cose bisognava praticare, senza omettere quelle. 24Guide cieche, che filtrate il moscerino e ingoiate il cammello!

E infatti tutti pronti a ingoiare un cammello in silenzio, e giù a bastonare gli altri per un moscerino no?


----------



## contepinceton (19 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Minchia, che bel quadretto familiare.


Vedi?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (19 Ottobre 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Io non so.. ma noto aspetti opposti anche all'interno della chiesa stessa. I sacramenti i valori, da una parte; dall'altra il concetto di peccato (di pensiero, parola, atti e omissioni), che è dato per scontato nell'essere umano.
> Allora forse è previsto un "tendere a " piuttosto che un "seguire rettamente e perfettamente" determinati valori?
> Bada che non voglio difendere niente e nessuno, anche perchè sono lontana mille miglia da qualsiasi dottrina.


Si tendere a...
Poi ognuno fa come riesce e come crede...

Poi cazzo se io riconosco che una cosa per ME è male...
E la faccio lo stesso...

So proprio un mona no?


----------



## contepinceton (19 Ottobre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> Ok. Però decidere di restare colmando il vuoto affettivo fuori è una scelta che uno dei due fa all'insaputa dell'altro.
> Poi si certo decidere di chiudere un matrimonio perchè nel rapporto non si trova più quello che si desidera, è difficilissimo, però siccome sono coinvolte due persone, entrambe dovrebbero, parlando, cercare la soluzione migliore per loro. Non deve essere una decisione unilaterale.


:singleeye:
Bravissima...oh là...

Invece quanto è facile dire...lascialo, mollalo ecc..ecc..ecc..ecc...

Ecco per esempio mentre se tu ciuli con altri non me ne frega un casso...basta che non mi porti a casa malattie...
Mi frega molto se stai con me...

Ma nel tuo cuore...

COvi il desiderio di lasciarmi.

Se arrivo ad intuire questo di te.

Non avrò nessuna pietà.

Perchè casso, scuseme, fa troppo male venir lasciati così...

Scaricati...perchè ciò...mi sono innamorata di un altro no?


----------



## exStermy (19 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Assaltando?
> A me sembra di avere un paletto in mano e di rimestarlo in un covo di biscie eh?
> 
> In pratica...
> ...


se vede come te diverti....ahahahah

hai un rodimento di culo che t'arriva fino a Lampedusa p'esse citato come esempio d'amoralita' e di fallimento matrimoniale visto che te dovevi pure separa'.....

ahahahah


----------



## Simy (19 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> se vede come te diverti....ahahahah
> 
> hai un rodimento di culo che t'arriva fino a Lampedusa p'esse citato come esempio d'amoralita' e di fallimento matrimoniale visto che te dovevi pure separa'.....
> 
> ahahahah



ciao zio Stè


----------



## Simy (19 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Giusto: ci deve essere disponibilità alla comunicazione da entrambe però.


bell'avatar:carneval:


----------



## Tebe (19 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Giusto: ci deve essere disponibilità alla comunicazione da entrambe però.



scusate l'ot...ma....sbri...il.tuo.avatar.


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> scusate l'ot...ma....sbri...il.tuo.avatar.


OPS...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Ottobre 2012)

scusate, ma a cosa serve questa discussione?

a stabilire quanti utenti rispettano i principi del matrimonio e in che percentuale?
ho notato che è stata aperta da una riflessione di Marina a cui è seguita la gara a tagliarsi i panni addosso


mi spiegate a che serve? :smile:


----------



## contepinceton (19 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> i baresi te spaccano er culo pezzo di merda veneto col record italico d'evasione fiscale....
> 
> infatti te vanti pure, sciroccato der cazzo...


[video=youtube;ZNO5s019XUg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZNO5s019XUg&feature=relmfu[/video]

"Costretti" ad evadere...
Dai "ricatti" di funzionari corrotti...

Notoriamente tutti altoatesini...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotf  l::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (19 Ottobre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> scusate, ma a cosa serve questa discussione?
> 
> a stabilire quanti utenti rispettano i principi del matrimonio e in che percentuale?
> ho notato che è stata aperta da una riflessione di Marina a cui è seguita la gara a tagliarsi i panni addosso
> ...


a passare del tempo.
non puoi arrivare sempre bella fresca giudicando le discussioni degli altri.anzi puoi ma lasci il tempo che trovi esattamente come un po' tutto qui
a parte qualche rara e bella eccezione


----------



## contepinceton (19 Ottobre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> scusate, ma a cosa serve questa discussione?
> 
> a stabilire quanti utenti rispettano i principi del matrimonio e in che percentuale?
> ho notato che è stata aperta da una riflessione di Marina a cui è seguita la gara a tagliarsi i panni addosso
> ...


Il guaio sta nel primo post.
L'autrice dà per scontato che tutti qui dentro abbiano letto Russell.

Invece non è così.


----------



## contepinceton (19 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> a passare del tempo.
> non puoi arrivare sempre bella fresca giudicando le discussioni degli altri.anzi puoi ma lasci il tempo che trovi esattamente come un po' tutto qui
> a parte qualche rara e bella eccezione


Beh perchè guardi la pagliuzza della contessa...
E non vedi il ramo che hai tu?

Stigmatizzi un atteggiamento che tu hai sempre fatto no?

E' che sei inconsapevole di questo no?


----------



## exStermy (19 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> [video=youtube;ZNO5s019XUg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZNO5s019XUg&feature=relmfu[/video]
> 
> "Costretti" ad evadere...
> Dai "ricatti" di funzionari corrotti...
> ...


Cretinetti, poi t'inkazzi se vieni sempre sfankulato e trattato solo come un buffone con cui nun se possono fa' ragionamenti seri...


----------



## contepinceton (19 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Cretinetti, poi t'inkazzi se vieni sempre sfankulato e trattato solo come un buffone con cui nun se possono fa' ragionamenti seri...


Ok quante partite iva ci sono in Puglia?
Rispetto al Veneto?

Noi siamo scemi no?

Impiantiamo le attività regolarmente...

E poi ci lamentiamo di tutte le tasse che abbiamo da pagare...

Io a Foggia ho visto i negozi di dischi vendere dischi senza bollino siae...ma manco c'avevano il registratore di cassa...eh?

Ma i prezzi erano boni:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (19 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh perchè guardi la pagliuzza della contessa...
> E non vedi il ramo che hai tu?
> 
> Stigmatizzi un atteggiamento che tu hai sempre fatto no?
> ...


non lo nego, infatti mi pareva si capisse


----------



## exStermy (19 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ok quante partite iva ci sono in Puglia?
> Rispetto al Veneto?
> 
> Noi siamo scemi no?
> ...


Il fatto che te frega, gioppino, e' che solo l'evasione delle ditte della concia della zona tua, e' equivalente all'evasione potenziale de tutta la Puglia...

nel campo dell'oro ne vogliamo parlare?


----------



## exStermy (19 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Il fatto che te frega, gioppino, e' che solo l'evasione delle ditte della concia della zona tua, e' equivalente all'evasione potenziale de tutta la Puglia...
> 
> nel campo dell'oro ne vogliamo parlare?


aggiungo che se non fosse perche' siete proprio ladri inside e pure co' la Lega che ve sfruttava da fessi, secondo il tuo ragionamento da sciroccatio allora dovrebbe essere la Lombardia la regione con la massima evasione, avendo piu' abitanti, partite Iva e grandi aziende d'Italia....

invece siete voi veneti ad ave' er record, a dimostrazione che siete na' chiavica in tutto e per tutto...

ahahahahah


----------



## free (19 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> aggiungo che se non fosse perche' siete proprio ladri inside e pure co' la Lega che ve sfruttava da fessi, secondo il tuo ragionamento da sciroccatio allora dovrebbe essere la Lombardia la regione con la massima evasione, avendo piu' abitanti, partite Iva e grandi aziende d'Italia....
> 
> invece siete voi veneti ad ave' er record, a dimostrazione che siete na' chiavica in tutto e per tutto...
> 
> ahahahahah



guarda che è proprio la lombardia, anzi la lombardrangheta!:singleeye:


----------



## milli (19 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Giusto: ci deve essere disponibilità alla comunicazione da entrambe però.


Si.

Bell'avatar


----------



## exStermy (19 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> guarda che è proprio la lombardia, anzi la lombardrangheta!:singleeye:


la regione che evade di piu' e' il Veneto non la Lombardia...

e poi tas' tu che hai la tua regione fallita...

ahahahah


----------



## free (19 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> la regione che evade di piu' e' il Veneto non la Lombardia...
> 
> e poi tas' tu che hai la tua regione fallita...
> 
> ahahahah




se però vogliamo guardare il n. di abitanti, mi sa che la valle d'aosta batte tutti
lo sapevi che è mafiosissima? da noi nessuna impresa ci vuole più andare a lavorare, e quelli che ci sono andati ne hanno un ricordo indelebile:singleeye:


----------



## exStermy (19 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> se però vogliamo guardare il n. di abitanti, mi sa che la valle d'aosta batte tutti
> lo sapevi che è mafiosissima? da noi nessuna impresa ci vuole più andare a lavorare, e quelli che ci sono andati ne hanno un ricordo indelebile:singleeye:


la mafia attecchisce perche' quelli del posto so' peggio...ahahahah

se fossero effettivamente onesti i nordici, nun se sarebbero fatti contamina' dai sudici...

e non mi venite a dire che s'impone sempre con la forza perche' c'e' la fila per fargli da prestanome e farci affari...


----------



## Minerva (19 Ottobre 2012)

giustamente paolo rossi dice che un grosso cancro sta aggredendo la mafia: lo stato


----------



## Quibbelqurz (19 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> In quello che ho letto, ho letto molta immaturità, molta incoerenza e tanti controsensi. Ma il bello di saper scrivere ed avere quell'intelligenza e cultura per riuscirlo a fare, sta proprio in questo.
> 
> L'uomo è poligamo.
> L'uomo ha un cervello.
> ...


 ... idealmente


----------



## free (19 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> la mafia attecchisce perche' quelli del posto so' peggio...ahahahah
> 
> se fossero effettivamente onesti i nordici, nun se sarebbero fatti contamina' dai sudici...
> 
> e non mi venite a dire che s'impone sempre con la forza perche' c'e' la fila per fargli da prestanome e farci affari...



e sono pure tornati i "passatori" sulle alpi...


----------



## contepinceton (19 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Il fatto che te frega, gioppino, e' che solo l'evasione delle ditte della concia della zona tua, e' equivalente all'evasione potenziale de tutta la Puglia...
> 
> nel campo dell'oro ne vogliamo parlare?


Solo che in Puglia...
Manco sanno che lavorate no?

E che me dici dei soldi intascati dalla regione Puglia...
Sui contributi per la cultura dell'olivo? Eh?

Incredibile frodati sti pori contadini....proprio da chi doveva aiutarli....incredibile...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (19 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> aggiungo che se non fosse perche' siete proprio ladri inside e pure co' la Lega che ve sfruttava da fessi, secondo il tuo ragionamento da sciroccatio allora dovrebbe essere la Lombardia la regione con la massima evasione, avendo piu' abitanti, partite Iva e grandi aziende d'Italia....
> 
> invece siete voi veneti ad ave' er record, a dimostrazione che siete na' chiavica in tutto e per tutto...
> 
> ahahahahah


E allora pechè non ce date l'indipendenza e ce lasciate annare per la nostra strada?

Chi vi caga?

Noi no bisogno di voi...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (19 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> la mafia attecchisce perche' quelli del posto so' peggio...ahahahah
> 
> se fossero effettivamente onesti i nordici, nun se sarebbero fatti contamina' dai sudici...
> 
> e non mi venite a dire che s'impone sempre con la forza perche' c'e' la fila per fargli da prestanome e farci affari...


Maledetta quella volta che hanno mandato certa gente a soggiornare da noi...
Abbiamo imparato le pecche pì che in pressia...


----------



## contepinceton (19 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> guarda che è proprio la lombardia, anzi la lombardrangheta!:singleeye:


Maledetta quella volta sai?
Gliel'avevo detto io a quelli della Liga di non far combutta con la Lega...e invece insieme si ha più forza?

Si va là...

Sai mio padre era presidente di una cooperativa di garanzia per gli artigiani che in proporzione capitalizzava più di Vicenza e intera Italia...

Hanno fatto le malore per accorparci, ma gli artigiani hanno risposto con il gesto del gomito...

Altro che Basilea...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------

